# CALLING OUT ALLLLL PAINTERS!



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

What do you consider a finished/complete paint job? Meaning, would I need to do some additional color sanding after you finish my paint job? Would I need to fix a few dents? Gashes? Or any other bullshit on the car if you did all the body work and paint? 

My understanding and opinion of a "finished paint job" means it needs nothing at all. Maybe at worst a little extra color sanding here or there but just minor areas that might of been missed. I usually don't give a shit about anyones opinion but since this is a "Paint & Body" thread, I'd like to hear your opinion if you consider yourself a painter. I recently bought a newly built Lowrider from a painter that in his words was "Turntable show quality" as far as the paint job alone. All the pictures looked great. He color sanded it and everything. I finally get the car and it has gashes in the paint, dents in the rear, massive amounts of Orange peel on the top, about 80% Orange peel on the rest of the car, dull areas, quarter panel has overspray of a different color, bondo filled in where the trunk lock goes, the list goes on....... Now keep in mind the car wasn't sold as a complete car. It still needs engine work etc but the Paint and body was suppose to be on point AAA quality and was the main selling point and reason for buying this car in particular.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

might be the painter can't do any touch ups what color are we taking candy? pics wouldd help what is good for me is not good for someone else.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

sucks when something aint what they say it is :angry:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 23 2011, 03:50 AM~19672118
> *sucks when something aint what they say it is  :angry:
> *



id say you got took. it sucks when someone does this.. makes us good guys look bad


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya that sounds more like a BUSTED painjob, because even if people pay me to do a cheap 1500$ paint job i still fix all scratches and chips along with a wetsand and buff


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

its not show quality if it has all that shit on it


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

did you buy the car just on his word? wow i wrote a whole long piece but had to come back and edit because i saw that you did buy the vehicle.........finished means a lot of different things these days i have found out.

finished in my shop is color sanded buffed and washed and all overspray and tape residue is removed and car4 is detailed even if it is going to another shop and doing more work! interior, stereo, mechanical or wheels

and the reason for that is that it can be fully and thouroughly inspected all blemishes and defects and can be properly noted. so if the guys installing the stereo chip or ding the paint and have their guys try to fix it, my ass and rep are covered.

but yes finished should be finished! all trim replaced if that was included in the price agree ment.
i have done show work where the price of cutt and buff was not included cause they were gonna have patterns put on it, or they were gonna bring it back in a month. after it fully cured and everything else was done to it and i would do touch ups and cutt and buff and car would then be road ready


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

That's my 15K turntable show car that doesn't even run. I knew it didn't run which was fine with me but the paint and body was suppose to be show quality and complete. I've already sent these pics to the painter because he didn't believe me on all these flaws. He said he didn't see the gash in the front, paint runs, Orange peel, silver flake overspray, bondo in the trunk lock etc. Had he posted up pics of all the flaws or at least told me about them, I wouldn't have bought the car. Yes I took his word on the car and his cell phone pics. His response was basically oh well. He said I am picky. And also that if I wanted the paint job perfect, I should have paid him more money for perfect. In my opinion 15k is good money for a 64 that doesn't even run. He won't even reimburse me $500 out of the 15k. He says Im crazy. I guess my standards of a finished paint job are too high and picky as he says. He spoke with my mechanic prior to getting paid and told him the paint was color sanded, finished and show quality. I had a budget to finish this car so there was a lot of communication prior to make sure there were no surprises in the end. I got taken.

Is there anyone out here in La that can give me an estimate to fix all these issues?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

im not trying to be negative homie, but i'de paint the whole car over, you paid to much for that car, did you pay cash?? 
post pictures of the whole car


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 23 2011, 10:21 PM~19678102
> *im not trying to be negative homie, but i'de paint the whole car over, you paid to much for that car, did you pay cash??
> post pictures of the whole car
> *


x2 got you ojos poked... your cash did buy a nice Convertable.. :0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

dam i wouldnt a paid 1500 for that shit job 15k u got screwed pretty good and it doesnt run??? wtf


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oooo,this topic is gunna be drammmmmaaaaaaa, i know who painted that car..


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i think u should put this guy on blast here so no one else gets screwed by this cocksucker


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> i think u should put this guy on blast here so no one else gets screwed by this cocksucker
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505516


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > i think u should put this guy on blast here so no one else gets screwed by this cocksucker
> > http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505516
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SAD TO SAY BUT WE ARE IN A BUYER BEWARE KINDA WORLD... AS A CONSUMER YOU HAVE TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK, AND CHECK THINGS OUT BEFORE YOU JUMP THE GUN... TO MANY CROOKS OUT THERE... BESIDES BRO. JUST CAUSE A FOO IS A PAINTER DON'T MEAN HE IS A BODYMAN... SORRY YOU LEARNED A MESSED UP LESSON... JUST FOR FUTURE REFERENCE BRO. IF A SHOP ISN'T DOWN TO HAVE YOU CHECK OUT THEIR WORK FIRST HAND, RUN... CUZ THOSE ARE THE FOOLS THAT WILL GIVE YOU HEAD ACHES... I WOULD SAY YOU GOT WHAT YOU PAID FOR, BUT HONESTLY, YOU JUST GOT TAKEN...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya there's no doubt in my mind I got taken after seeing all the flaws in the paint job. I will deal with the painter. This post isn't made to stir up drama. Facts are facts, just look at the pictures. I wanted to get a 2nd opinion from other painters as he told me I should do when I first called him about this shit. Im born and raised in the streets of East LA and from what I remember a mans word is better then any contract you can ever write up. I looked through all his work and was very impressed. I looked through tons of pictures on the build itself and felt very comfortable that the attention to detail was always in mind. I took his word for it when I asked how much a paint job like this would cost. When I sell something I point out any and all flaws period. Im a real muthufuka and I aint got shit to hide. At this point I just want my ride to look right! I told him from the beginning that I wanted this thing cherry. Any suggestions on what I should do with the paint would be appreciated. I sold my 67 Impala Fastback just to buy this ride.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

strip it all off and start over


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn homie, that ain't what I wanna hear... :uh: Anyone located in Cali that can get down on some paint???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 09:44 PM~19678898
> *Damn homie, that ain't what I wanna hear...  :uh: Anyone located in Cali that can get down on some paint???
> *


SORRY TO SAY BRO. BUT EVEN MY CHINO WOULD RECOMMEND A BLASTING, AND START ALL OVER, YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT KIND OF BS. WILL CREEP UP UNDERNEATH A PAINT JOB... LOOK AT OUR THREAD, THE 1ST PAGE HAS A 65 THAT SUPPOSEDLY HAD BEEN DONE AND WAS READY FOR PAINT... CHECK OUT ALL THE CANCER THE PRIMER WAS HIDING WELL NOT HIDING TOO WELL BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... IT WAS A FRICKEN NIGHTMARE...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

why paint over trash god knows whats under that shit and u start getting too thick and you have some serious problems strip it and start over


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 23 2011, 09:52 PM~19679003
> *why paint over trash god knows whats under that shit and u start getting too thick and you have some serious problems strip it and start over
> *


NOT JUST TO THICK, BRO. BUT THE BODYWORK COULD HAVE BEEN MICKEY MOUSED. SOME FOOLS THINK BONDO WAS MADE TO SCULPTURE A RIDE... IT SUCKS BUT MEN NOW A DAYS DON'T HAVE A WORD THAT MEANS SH*T... THERE ARE MORE CROOKS THAN HONEST BROTHERS OUT THERE... IF YOU WANT CHECK US OUT WE ARE IN ONTARIO BRO... YOU CAN SEE OUR WORK FIRST HAND... SORRY YOU GOT TOOK I KNOW BY WHO AS SOON AS I SEEN THE PICS... I THOUGHT THAT BRO. WAS RIGHTEOUS, BUT YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 11:39 PM~19678839
> *Ya there's no doubt in my mind I got taken after seeing all the flaws in the paint job. I will deal with the painter. This post isn't made to stir up drama. Facts are facts, just look at the pictures. I wanted to get a 2nd opinion from other painters as he told me I should do when I first called him about this shit. Im born and raised in the streets of East LA and from what I remember a mans word is better then any contract you can ever write up. I looked through all his work and was very impressed. I looked through tons of pictures on the build itself and felt very comfortable that the attention to detail was always in mind. I took his word for it when I asked how much a paint job like this would cost. When I sell something I point out any and all flaws period. Im a real muthufuka and I aint got shit to hide. At this point I just want my ride to look right! I told him from the beginning that I wanted this thing cherry. Any suggestions on what I should do with the paint would be appreciated. I sold my 67 Impala Fastback just to buy this ride.
> *


give him the car back and take the convertible 64. :cheesy: next time you do a sale of such the sort, use an escrow.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 23 2011, 09:34 PM~19678237
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama: x64


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2011, 11:03 PM~19679123
> *give him the car back and take the convertible 64.  :cheesy:  next time you do a sale of such the sort, use an escrow.
> *


15k ill be driving or flying to see in person


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 24 2011, 12:06 AM~19679156
> *15k ill be driving or flying to see in person
> *


what gets me is are there not 15k rides in Cali that are 1000x better....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2011, 10:11 PM~19679205
> *what gets me is are there not 15k rides in Cali that are 1000x better....
> *


WHY ARE THERE PLENTY IN TEXAS??? THE DISCRIPTION WAS TURNTABLE BRO...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 12:19 AM~19679289
> *WHY ARE THERE PLENTY IN TEXAS???
> *


of course that a silly question..lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2011, 10:21 PM~19679302
> *of course that a silly question..lol
> *


LOL... MY COWBOY'S STATE IS SOUNDING BETTER BY THE MIN... :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that homie. i got taken for 5gs on my painter from a guy i had known for 10 years FROM CHURCH :uh: I got ripped off cuz i was only 18 and didnt know shit. i hope u get some type of resolution out of this


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Check out the build thread <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574281&st=0\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574281&st=0</a>

There's a lot of nice rides for sale out here but this one did it for me. I know he put in a lot of time with the patterns and murals. That was "my" selling point. As many flaws as the car has right now I still love the overall design. It has my style on it. If I was a builder or painter, I'd do it the exact same way so I thought we was on the same page from day one.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

turntable at a wrecking yard lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 23 2011, 10:25 PM~19679333
> *Im sorry to hear that homie. i got taken for 5gs on my painter from a guy i had known for 10 years FROM CHURCH :uh: I got ripped off cuz i was only 18 and didnt know shit. i hope u get some type of resolution out of this
> *


I HOPE HE DOES, I THINK HE SHOULD TURN IT BACK, AND FIND HIMSELF SOMETHING WORTHY OF HIS HARD EARNED MONEY...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, mister smiley, tko_818, Skywalker, Dreamwork Customs, MR.50, FlipFlopBox, show-bound, sicksided, streetplayer, angel85lx, DOUBLE D 88, big86ben



:wow: :wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 10:27 PM~19679364
> *I HOPE HE DOES, I THINK HE SHOULD TURN IT BACK, AND FIND HIMSELF SOMETHING WORTHY OF HIS HARD EARNED MONEY...
> *


I agree bro. id fly over to the owner and work it out. thats too much money to feel like he has lost


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 PM~19679353
> *Check out the build thread <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574281&st=0\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574281&st=0</a>
> 
> There's a lot of nice rides for sale out here but this one did it for me. I know he put in a lot of time with the patterns and murals. That was "my" selling point. As many flaws as the car has right now I still love the overall design. It has my style on it. If I was a builder or painter, I'd do it the exact same way so I thought we was on the same page from day one.
> *


Have you tried talking to Mac about the car and requesting a way to make things right?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2011, 09:26 PM~19678171
> *oooo,this topic is gunna be drammmmmaaaaaaa, i know who painted that car..
> *


x2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 PM~19679353
> *Check out the build thread <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574281&st=0\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574281&st=0</a>
> 
> There's a lot of nice rides for sale out here but this one did it for me. I know he put in a lot of time with the patterns and murals. That was "my" selling point. As many flaws as the car has right now I still love the overall design. It has my style on it. If I was a builder or painter, I'd do it the exact same way so I thought we was on the same page from day one.
> *


YEAH BRO. BUT EVEN IN YOUR STYLE, IF THE BODY WASN'T DONE RIGHT, REST ASSURE YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS LATER... GOD FORBID HE JUST BONDOED OVER CANCER, THAT SH*T WILL EVENTUALLY CRACK AND START TO CHIP OFF, CUZ UNTREATED CANCER ON A CAR JUST KEEPS SPREADING... AND EVEN THE PAINT JOB IN THE DETAIL IS ALL MESSED UP, THAT IS A CANDY RIGHT??? CANDY ISN'T FORGIVING, YOU HAVE A FUCK UP, YOU HAVE TO START FROM SCRATCH...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

All I asked for was $500 back out of the 15K and that was just out of principle being that the paint was faaaaaar from turntable or show quality. He said I was crazy kuz he had 15k into it already. He said he took it to the 15k mark and thats that! Maybe I am crazy but I think he should of mentioned all the gashes, dents, overspray, bondo and Orange peel. Instead he said Paint and Interior were complete and finished. He said a paint job like this would run me about 12k with all the murals and patterns he did. He said I bought a used car not a new one.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19679385
> *Have you tried talking to Mac about the car and requesting a way to make things right?
> *



i believe he said the guy wont even reimburse him 500$ if i read correctly


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 23 2011, 10:39 PM~19679440
> *i believe he said the guy wont even reimburse him 500$ if i read correctly
> *


500 bucks damn if I was guy Id give him 500 bucks and be happy that I still got 14,500 for the car. I hope the other guy logs in to tell his side of what happened also as every story has 2 sides.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> All I asked for was $500 back out of the 15K and that was just out of principle being that the paint was faaaaaar from turntable or show quality. He said I was crazy kuz he had 15k into it already. He said he took it to the 15k mark and thats that! Maybe I am crazy but I think he should of mentioned all the gashes, dents, overspray, bondo and Orange peel. Instead he said Paint and Interior were complete and finished. He said a paint job like this would run me about 12k with all the murals and patterns he did. He said I bought a used car not a new one.
> [/quo :0


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup all I asked for was $500 back just to squash it and move on. I can guarantee you I will be face to face with him on this whether he wants to or not. I've already called him today and text him too asking him to call me and nothing.. We text all evening yesterday and he basically told me to kick rocks and sue him If I wanted to.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 10:38 PM~19679435
> *All I asked for was $500 back out of the 15K and that was just out of principle being that the paint was faaaaaar from turntable or show quality. He said I was crazy kuz he had 15k into it already. He said he took it to the 15k mark and thats that! Maybe I am crazy but I think he should of mentioned all the gashes, dents, overspray, bondo and Orange peel. Instead he said Paint and Interior were complete and finished. He said a paint job like this would run me about 12k with all the murals and patterns he did. He said I bought a used car not a new one.
> *


WOW... 15K IS ALLOT OF $$$ DO YOU HAVE THE POST OF THE DISRCRIPTION??? MAYBE YOU CAN GET HIM FOR FALSE ADVERTIZING... BUT THE BURDEN IS STILL ON YOU BRO... AS A CONSUMER IT IS YOUR DUTY TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK... SAD TO SAY BUT I FEEL FOR YOU BRO... THAT IS A F*CKED UP STORY YOU HAVE ON YOUR HANDS...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> Yup all I asked for was $500 back just to squash it and move on. I can guarantee you I will be face to face with him on this whether he wants to or not. I've already called him today and text him too asking him to call me and nothing.. We text all evening yesterday and he basically told me to kick rocks and sue him If I wanted to.
> [/quote :0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

if the dude wont give u 500 in return for a piece of shit he sold u he deserves to be sued or handled in any way u desire hes basically saying i fucked u and do something about it


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 07:02 PM~19677851
> *That's my 15K turntable show car that doesn't even run. I knew it didn't run which was fine with me but the paint and body was suppose to be show quality and complete. I've already sent these pics to the painter because he didn't believe me on all these flaws. He said he didn't see the gash in the front, paint runs, Orange peel, silver flake overspray, bondo in the trunk lock etc. Had he posted up pics of all the flaws or at least told me about them, I wouldn't have bought the car. Yes I took his word on the car and his cell phone pics. His response was basically oh well. He said I am picky. And also that if I wanted the paint job perfect, I should have paid him more money for perfect. In my opinion 15k is good money for a 64 that doesn't even run. He won't even reimburse me $500 out of the 15k. He says Im crazy. I guess my standards of a finished paint job are too high and picky as he says. He spoke with my mechanic prior to getting paid and told him the paint was color sanded, finished and show quality. I had a budget to finish this car so there was a lot of communication prior to make sure there were no surprises in the end. I got taken.
> 
> Is there anyone out here in La that can give me an estimate to fix all these issues?
> *


Put that painter on blast!! A 15K paint job sounds unreasonale for the shitty job. What's the painter's name and shop location??


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's the other side of the story, his for sale thread. Facts are facts <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569874\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569874</a>


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 23 2011, 11:46 PM~19679495
> *if the dude wont give u 500 in return for a piece of shit he sold u he deserves to be sued or handled in any way u desire hes basically saying i fucked u and do something about it
> *



ya thats pretty grimey, if i was to say something was turntable show quality i would expect it not to have a fucking scratch on the car and be hidden in some exclusive garage that was carpeted and heated just for that car


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 23 2011, 10:46 PM~19679495
> *if the dude wont give u 500 in return for a piece of shit he sold u he deserves to be sued or handled in any way u desire hes basically saying i fucked u and do something about it
> *


STREET JUSTICE WONT GET YOU NOWHERE BRO... GO THE LEGAL ROUTE, AND MAKE AS MANY PEOPLE AWARE OF HOW DIRTY THIS PERSON IS... THIS SISTA DIDN'T REALIZE WHAT KIND OF PERSON THAT BRO. IS... MESSED UP, PICTURES NEVER LOOK THAT GOOD WHEN I TAKE THEM... THAT'S WHY CHINO AND I TELL THE PROPECT CUSTOMER TO VISIT FIRST HAND... IF YOU AINT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE, THEN A VISIT TO THE SHOP SHOULD BE A CUSTOM INVITATION...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :wow: i seen pictures of the top and it didnt have any scratches on it did u check the car when u got it from the shipping company that delivered u the car alot of the shipping companys fuck up the cars


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Top doesn't have any scratches. Top just has massive amounts of Orange Peel and he had it color sanded. The rest of the car has gashes, dents, Orange peel, scratches, drips etc.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 11:03 PM~19679620
> *Top doesn't have any scratches. Top just has massive amounts of Orange Peel and he had it color sanded. The rest of the car has gashes, dents, Orange peel, scratches, drips etc.
> *


i know its not ur job, but orange peel can be fixed homie, have a good painter cut and buff the car, grab and air brush start shooting the areas that need touch up.. matching candy is hella hard BUT it will look better. if u plan on keeping the car and investing some money, it can be looking better, but not turntable


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Im even cool with the Orange peel.. I know some peoples opinion about color sanding being finished could be different. The shit Im talking about is gashes, scratches, dents, paint runs, silver overspray, all this shit is unacceptable to me for a new paint job and body work. And if its there, fuk it but tell me though!! Don't hide the shit and take deceiving pictures. Don't act like you didn't see all that mess!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 11:13 PM~19679689
> *Im even cool with the Orange peel.. I know some peoples opinion about color sanding being finished could be different. The shit Im talking about is gashes, scratches, dents, paint runs, silver overspray, all this shit is unacceptable to me for a new paint job and body work. And if its there, fuk it but tell me though!! Don't hide the shit and take deceiving pictures. Don't act like you didn't see all that mess!
> *


damn bro  well whatever ends up happening, good luck man. i hope it works out


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 23 2011, 11:06 PM~19679636
> *i know its not ur job, but orange peel can be fixed homie, have a good painter cut and buff the car, grab and air brush start shooting the areas that need touch up.. matching candy is hella hard BUT it will look better. if u plan on keeping the car and investing some money, it can be looking better, but not turntable
> *


TRUE ABOUT THE ORANGE PEEL THAT JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT DEPENDING ON HAW BAD MAYBE RESHOT ONE MORE TIME THEN CUT AND BUFFED??? AS FOR THE SCRATCHES, AND GOUGES??? SCRATCHES, MAYBE TOUCHABLE, BUT THE GOUGES??? THAT CAN BE A REACTION OF SOME SORT??? OVER ALL THIS IS A MESSED UP CASE... GOOD LUCK BRO...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:16 PM~19679706
> *TRUE ABOUT THE ORANGE PEEL THAT JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT DEPENDING ON HAW BAD MAYBE RESHOT ONE MORE TIME THEN CUT AND BUFFED??? AS FOR THE SCRATCHES, AND GOUGES??? SCRATCHES, MAYBE TOUCHABLE, BUT THE GOUGES??? THAT CAN BE A REACTION OF SOME SORT??? OVER ALL THIS IS A MESSED UP CASE... GOOD LUCK BRO...
> *


no doubt brotha, theres alot of different things that can be happenin there. u know, u have a shop that puts out beautiful work. im just trying to be optimistic to the homie, that it can look BETTER but not what he was promised ya know?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 23 2011, 11:20 PM~19679741
> *no doubt brotha, theres alot of different things that can be happenin there. u know, u have a shop that puts out beautiful work. im just trying to be optimistic to the homie, that it can look BETTER but not what he was promised ya know?
> *


THANKS BRO. BUT THIS IS CHINO'S WIFE LIZ... LOL... I GET THAT BROTHA STUFF ALLOT UP IN HERE...LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY WE WISH THIS BROTHER LUCK, WHAT EVER ROUTE HE TAKES... YOU GENTLEMEN HAVE A GOOD NIGHT...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19679817
> *THANKS BRO. BUT THIS IS CHINO'S WIFE LIZ... LOL... I GET THAT BROTHA STUFF ALLOT UP IN HERE...LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY WE WISH THIS BROTHER LUCK, WHAT EVER ROUTE HE TAKES... YOU GENTLEMEN HAVE A GOOD NIGHT...
> *


oh :happysad: for sure, good luck to the homie!


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Only he knows all the hoops I had to jump through to sell my 67 and buy his ride. I even felt bad kuz I knew he wanted to buy his Vert really bad so I opened up new bank accts and did a bunch of other shit I won't mention just to get him the cash within time to buy his Vert kuz he was movin and the dude selling the Vert didn't wanna wait anymore. I literally felt bad and did everything I could to get him the cash within his timeline kuz I felt like he was hooking me up and gave me the same respect. This was my first 64 so I wanted to make sure it was on point! I told him my homie Jacob Vargas and Danny Trejo would be checking out his work kuz I would be using the ride in some projects with them. I wanted to promote for this cat for getting down on my ride. I felt like the Lowriding community was a community. Shit like this makes me wanna go back to my old ways :wow:


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

damn bro i feel you.i got took for 10 gz by a fool on here too for my duece.said it had no rust but truth was he painted over everything and filled in the cancer holes with bondo.7 months later im still not drivin and stll cuttin out metal!!!!for anything over 10 im drivin or flyin to see..fuhk pictures!!!good luck with your ride bro.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

For everyone that responded, Gracias I appreciate the advise


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

BAY66- Live and learn right


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 10:19 PM~19679289
> *WHY ARE THERE PLENTY IN TEXAS??? THE DISCRIPTION WAS TURNTABLE BRO...
> *


I JUST READ THE POST FOR SALE AND NOWHERE ON THERE DOES IT SAY TURNTABLE. IM NOT SAYING ITS RIGHT BUT LET'S NOT STIR THINGS UP. THEY 2 GROWN MEN AND SHOULD BE ABLE TOO HANDLE IT ON THERE OWN. I WAS WATCHING THIS BUILD AND SEEMS LIKE MAC WAS DOING IT RIGHT. SEEN THE PICS OF THE FLAWS LOOKS LIKE SOME FENDER, HOOD, DOOR ALIGNING. THE CAR LOOKS LIKE I SURE DOES HAVE A LOT OF CLEAR ON IT. SOME PAINTERS ON HERE MIGHT JUST WANT THE WORK. I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

truth is a lot of this shit goin around bro..grimey ass fools out there.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 11:38 PM~19679874
> *For everyone that responded, Gracias I appreciate the advise
> *


KEEP YOU HEAD UP BRO. KARMA IS A MOFO... GOOD LUCK, YOU SOUND LIKE A AN OLD SCHOOL CAT, THE ONES WHO RATHER BREAK THEIR CONEJOS, THAN THEIR WORD... TO BAD, SOCIETY TOOK A TURN FOR THE WORST... LOYALTY AND HONESTY ARE LIKE TREASURES NOW A DAYS... MAY YOU FIND SOME KIND OF RESOLUTION TO YOUR DELEMA... GOOD NIGHT, GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS...


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

u right bro live and learn.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 12:46 AM~19679931
> *KEEP YOU HEAD UP BRO. KARMA IS A MOFO... GOOD LUCK, YOU SOUND LIKE A AN OLD SCHOOL CAT, THE ONES WHO RATHER BREAK THEIR CONEJOS, THAN THEIR WORD... TO BAD, SOCIETY TOOK A TURN FOR THE WORST... LOYALTY AND HONESTY ARE LIKE TREASURES NOW A DAYS... MAY YOU FIND SOME KIND OF RESOLUTION TO YOUR DELEMA... GOOD NIGHT, GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS...
> *


You hit the nail on the head! Thank you


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 24 2011, 12:41 AM~19679896
> *I JUST READ THE POST FOR SALE AND NOWHERE ON THERE DOES IT SAY TURNTABLE. IM NOT SAYING ITS RIGHT BUT LET'S NOT STIR THINGS UP. THEY 2 GROWN MEN AND SHOULD BE ABLE TOO HANDLE IT ON THERE OWN. I WAS WATCHING THIS BUILD AND SEEMS LIKE MAC WAS DOING IT RIGHT. SEEN THE PICS OF THE FLAWS LOOKS LIKE SOME FENDER, HOOD, DOOR ALIGNING. THE CAR LOOKS LIKE I SURE DOES HAVE A LOT OF CLEAR ON IT. SOME PAINTERS ON HERE MIGHT JUST WANT THE WORK. I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU HOMIE
> *


No he didn't say that on the post but he told me that through text messages which I have saved and also said "Show quality paint job" to my mechanic on the phone which he spoke to numerous times before finalizing the sale. My mechanic asked him clearly as to what was needed to complete the car. We made a list, a budget and moved forward. I even have a bill of sale where it states "what is needed to finish the car" and it dont include any paint or body work. Considering that the car doesn't drive, paint and body was obviously the main attraction. He said in a text to me that with "this paint job he would put it on a turntable at a show and feel good about it"


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

My mechanic spoke to him immediately after receiving the car and basically asked wtf??? I talked to him before even seeing the car and he told me my mechanic was hating on him and his work. Hating??? Shit I didn't know I had to keep this car a secret and not show it off to anyone. I guess Im a hater too for showing his work :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn...


----------



## MikeysWorld (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow,I read every post very interesting.... And that's not cool, hey he got his car though,bet he's happy,hopefully he don't paint his new vert..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 HOLY SHIT i took a look at the build thread and your pictures and im just shocked. Prepping and blocking a car with the trim and bumpers still on? Obvious bondospots, gashes, runs, orangepeel. In my experience as a bodyshopowner i wanna bet the sides are wavey as hell even though it wouldnt show up on pics. 

The person who did this is good at pulling the tape, somewhat of a painter, but definitly not a bodyman or anybody that cares about real quality. You got screwed, big time  I hope you can work something out.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Airing out the dirty Laundry! hahahahahahaha...I already told that dude he didn't know what he was doin when he said he couldn't get a certain brand of paint to work! 
THat chunk of filler around the trunk lock? I can't get over all the fuckin orange peel!
I can't think of any of my work that I'd be embarrassed to have "close-up pics" posted on the internet for everyone to see... 
I have found after looking at magazines and other pics online, I guess I hold higher expectations/standards when putting my name on something..
But yeah, like someone said...paying that much for a car you'd wanna check it out in person first..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

read the first post and said to myself dear god dont let it be what car i think it is.... then i scrolled down... :drama: this thread lit up like baghdad 2003...


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

After reading the build and sale topic I think it started good as in the paint job. But at the end it had the fuck it I am going to sale it attitude. I have done many jobs that people dont want to spend the extra for better paint or even parts. And when I bring it up the number one thing they say is "fuck it I am going to sale it".


----------



## MikeysWorld (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have anything in writing , cause if you do ,you have a case, at least sue for the cost of a paint job ,wich would be the maximum in most states 3000-5000' from pics looks like he in a warehouse is that correct,drips are also cause when not spraying in a booth,I'm I right?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

No way im buying anything site unseen for more than a few racks...especialy when the seller is on the verge of a come up. CA to AZ isnt that far for a little piece of mind

I bet the painter couldnt even match that paint. Save the top and just repaint the body


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

aint this some bullshit


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 09:39 AM~19681608
> *aint this some bullshit
> *


Adding salt and lemon to the cut ...!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 10:43 AM~19681639
> *Adding salt and lemon to the cut ...!
> *


didnt think bout that its off now. :happysad:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 AM~19681650
> *didnt think bout that its off now.  :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

post a pix of the whole car meng! i'd like to see it out in the sun!  

what else do u need to the car that it doesn't run?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

in this game your word is everything get it running take it and see if the paint can be saved then ask the seller if he will refund the diffrence. your trim on that 64 needs to be polished as well


might as well just repaint it unless you like that paint


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Car needs to be re-wired, shifter, timing adjustment etc to make it run. How much would I be looking at to get the body repainted candy orange with patterns and flake? Any shops in Cali that could get down on this and make it right?

Chinos Dreamwork customs- What would a complete paint job cost with you? I like the top a lot so I would wanna keep it that way.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

body is going to need to be taken back down to metal.. who really knows whats under there...i would say about 5 grand to start.. if u was in tx i would take care of ya.

but theres alot of good shops in cali.. chino for one and plenty of others


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i take it we wont be seeing mac for a while


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 04:21 PM~19684847
> *i take it we wont  be seeing mac for a while
> *


he took the 15k and burnt off to az with cutebratt

hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 05:27 PM~19684915
> *he took the 15k and burnt off to az with cutebratt
> 
> hno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 04:32 PM~19684966
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


your boo is gone.. and u neva got newds


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

or u can just trade with me for my 54 :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 05:27 PM~19684915
> *he took the 15k and burnt off to az with cutebratt
> 
> hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 07:40 PM~19677618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can tell that whole car is covered in orange peel by looking at the pics, dont need to see it in person.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 PM~19684915
> *he took the 15k and burnt off to az with cutebratt
> 
> hno:
> *


Im sure his rep will follow him here


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 06:53 PM~19685741
> *you can tell that whole car is covered in orange peel by looking at the pics, dont need to see it in person.
> *



i believe those are the pics that HE took him self. the original probaly took pics from far back


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 03:33 PM~19684984
> *your boo is gone.. and u neva got newds
> *


i did :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeysWorld_@Jan 24 2011, 08:26 AM~19681118
> *Do you have anything in writing , cause if you do ,you have a case, at least sue for the cost of a paint job ,wich would be the maximum in most states 3000-5000' from pics looks like he in a warehouse is that correct,drips are also cause when not spraying in a booth,I'm I right?
> *


3k-5K? I would say to get what he wants, which is a quote "turn table paint job". To do it correctly he needs to start from scratch. Turn table paint jobs, like you see at super show cost 20K plus at any reputable lowrider shop. Most those high dollar car's have much more then that into them...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like its gonna be about 2k to cover all the paint flaws including color sanding. Even then its not gonna be perfect or turntable but at least its gonna be finished and decent. I do plan on driving this car. Need to buy a lot of new trim, about 80% of it new to make it look how I want. The bill is adding up... :wow:


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh and Mac did leave me a message offering to send me all the compounds, sand paper, paint and other supplies to get the paint looking right. Thats nice of him :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688943
> *Oh and Mac did leave me a message offering to send me all the compounds, sand paper, paint and other supplies to get the paint looking right. Thats nice of him  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 24 2011, 09:54 PM~19688943
> *Oh and Mac did leave me a message offering to send me all the compounds, sand paper, paint and other supplies to get the paint looking right. Thats nice of him  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 05:33 PM~19684984
> *your boo is gone.. and u neva got newds
> *


she aint my boo :twak: :twak: bigshod my boo :biggrin: 
she was just my side thang


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19689241
> *she aint my boo  :twak:  :twak: bigshod my boo  :biggrin:
> she was just my side thang
> *


 :|


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

do it yourselfer


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 24 2011, 02:57 PM~19684100
> *Car needs to be re-wired, shifter, timing adjustment etc to make it run. How much would I be looking at to get the body repainted candy orange with patterns and flake? Any shops in Cali that could get down on this and make it right?
> 
> Chinos Dreamwork customs- What would a complete paint job cost with you? I like the top a lot so I would wanna keep it that way.
> *


LOOK SKYWALKER, I SPOKE TO CHINO, I TOLD HIM YOUR SITUATION, AND HONESTLY BRO. YOUR RIDE NEEDS WORK... YOU CAN SEE ALLOT OF THE MICKEY MOUSE BONDO, HOW HE DIDN'T EVEN ADDRESS THE DENT ON THE FRONT RT. FENDER, AND HONESTLY WITH YOU WANTING TO SAVE THE ROOF, SANDBLASTING IS OUT THE QUESTION, WHICH MEANS THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO MANUALLY DA THE PAINT DOWN... THE LOWEST WE WOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP WITH AND THAT'S US ADDRESSING THE BODY, WE AREN'T ADDING PARTS, GIVE YOU A CANDY PAINTJOB WITH SIMPLE GRAPHICS IN A FADEAWAY STYLE, WOULD BE $9,500.00 AND THAT'S CUZ WE REALLY DO FEEL BAD YOU GOT BURNT LIKE THAT CUZ WE START CANDY PAINT JOB AT $6,500.00... YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO CALL THE SHOP OR VISIT INFO IS ON AVATAR...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

the whole car is not worth 15k. The paint scheme coupled with the Tijuana piping interior actually reduces the value of the car. My 2 Cents.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 AM~19688905
> *Looks like its gonna be about 2k to cover all the paint flaws including color sanding. Even then its not gonna be perfect or turntable but at least its gonna be finished and decent.
> *


Seriously, itll still look like shit and you will have burned another 2K. Listen to the people that know what they are talking about and have that body stripped to bare metal. Get 100 dollars worth of chemical stripper, paste that on there real thick and scoop that waste of materials off and have some pro`s start over the right way.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 10:22 PM~19689326
> *LOOK SKYWALKER, I SPOKE TO CHINO, I TOLD HIM YOUR SITUATION,  AND HONESTLY BRO. YOUR RIDE NEEDS WORK... YOU CAN SEE ALLOT OF THE MICKEY MOUSE BONDO, HOW HE DIDN'T EVEN ADDRESS THE DENT ON THE FRONT RT. FENDER, AND HONESTLY WITH YOU WANTING TO SAVE THE ROOF, SANDBLASTING IS OUT THE QUESTION, WHICH MEANS THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO MANUALLY DA THE PAINT DOWN... THE LOWEST WE WOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP WITH AND THAT'S US ADDRESSING THE BODY, WE AREN'T ADDING PARTS, GIVE YOU A CANDY PAINTJOB WITH SIMPLE GRAPHICS IN A FADEAWAY STYLE, WOULD BE $9,500.00 AND THAT'S CUZ WE REALLY DO FEEL BAD YOU GOT BURNT LIKE THAT CUZ WE START CANDY PAINT JOB AT $6,500.00... YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO CALL THE SHOP OR VISIT INFO IS ON AVATAR...
> *


for that type of cash he should throw it in the gutter and go find another.... :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19689985
> *for that type of cash he should through it in the gutter and go find another.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19689985
> *for that type of cash he should through it in the gutter and go find another.... :cheesy:
> *


Add that to what he spent already that would be about 25g's and the car is not even running.....


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2011, 11:38 PM~19690022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm put you and your lazy eye in high heels again puto.....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 11:41 PM~19690057
> *I'm put you and your lazy eye in high heels again puto.....
> *


english please....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Really he should own up and, A. give his money back and get his car back or B. Give him the Convertible Impala he bought with the money and take his car back... sounds fair to me. Take the car back.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2011, 11:43 PM~19690074
> *english please....
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 11:48 PM~19690117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop fucking up homies thread with your nonsense.. :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:run:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 PM~19684915
> *he took the 15k and burnt off to az with cutebratt
> 
> hno:
> *


 :0  :angry:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I think you should do the 2k plan. Just get patterns that will cover the flaws and color sand and give it a nice wet coat. Ride it for awhile save up and re do it right. Dropping another 5+ on it is to much in my eyes.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the 67 he had before was sick


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 11:22 PM~19689326
> *LOOK SKYWALKER, I SPOKE TO CHINO, I TOLD HIM YOUR SITUATION,  AND HONESTLY BRO. YOUR RIDE NEEDS WORK... YOU CAN SEE ALLOT OF THE MICKEY MOUSE BONDO, HOW HE DIDN'T EVEN ADDRESS THE DENT ON THE FRONT RT. FENDER, AND HONESTLY WITH YOU WANTING TO SAVE THE ROOF, SANDBLASTING IS OUT THE QUESTION, WHICH MEANS THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO MANUALLY DA THE PAINT DOWN... THE LOWEST WE WOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP WITH AND THAT'S US ADDRESSING THE BODY, WE AREN'T ADDING PARTS, GIVE YOU A CANDY PAINTJOB WITH SIMPLE GRAPHICS IN A FADEAWAY STYLE, WOULD BE $9,500.00 AND THAT'S CUZ WE REALLY DO FEEL BAD YOU GOT BURNT LIKE THAT CUZ WE START CANDY PAINT JOB AT $6,500.00... YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO CALL THE SHOP OR VISIT INFO IS ON AVATAR...
> *


Thanks for looking into that for me. I appreciate the help and support. As for now, that's just way out of my budget. In the future, Im sure I will be calling you guys without a doubt. At this point its all about making the best out of my situation. I've got a good shop and mechanic finishing the car and making the best out of my turntable paint job :wow:. I will keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jan 25 2011, 01:05 AM~19690254
> *I think you should do the 2k plan.  Just get patterns that will cover the flaws and color sand and give it a nice wet coat. Ride it for awhile save up and re do it right. Dropping another 5+ on it is to much in my eyes.
> *


I feel you on that


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 01:08 AM~19690269
> *the 67 he had before was sick
> *


Thanks bro, it was a sick 67. Its in Australia now..


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2011, 12:44 AM~19690079
> *Really he should own up and, A. give his money back and get his car back or B. Give him the Convertible Impala he bought with the money and take his car back... sounds fair to me.  Take the car back.
> *


Shit 2k back to cover the repairs would be standup of him. Even 1k would be the right thing to do...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

After color sanding the area...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

That's just too much clear...IMO you shouldn't be able to see a 1/4 inch of clear on top of the patterns. Maybe after ALOT of wet sanding you'll get it straight.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Seriously, you paid 15k for this car :wow: ?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 25 2011, 05:43 PM~19690476
> *Thanks bro, it was a sick 67. Its in Australia now..
> *


 got pics? i live in australia, where did it end up?... uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 25 2011, 12:40 AM~19690462
> *Thanks for looking into that for me. I appreciate the help and support. As for now, that's just way out of my budget. In the future, Im sure I will be calling you guys without a doubt. At this point its all about making the best out of my situation. I've got a good shop and mechanic finishing the car and making the best out of my turntable paint job  :wow:. I will keep you guys posted on the progress.
> *


  GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RIDE, HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU,AND DO KEEP US UPDATED...GLAD YOU ARE ABLE TO MAKE LIGHT OUT OF YOUR SITUATION... HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 24 2011, 01:57 PM~19684100
> *Car needs to be re-wired, shifter, timing adjustment etc to make it run. How much would I be looking at to get the body repainted candy orange with patterns and flake? Any shops in Cali that could get down on this and make it right?
> 
> Chinos Dreamwork customs- What would a complete paint job cost with you? I like the top a lot so I would wanna keep it that way.
> *


hey bro, maybe later you can repaint it, my homie Inked at Show Status gets down, 
from mild to full makeovers 
heres an orange he did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Every paint job I've seen done by Mac has been really nice.I have never seen this ride in person,and don't know what happened, but it doesn't look like anything close to what I've seen produced by him.
Not taking sides just stating what I've seen and know.
Good luck on the compromise I hope everything turns out OK on both ends.*


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

maybe mac should repaint it  
for FREE


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 25 2011, 07:34 PM~19696838
> *maybe mac should repaint it
> for FREE
> *


or give the homie like 4 to 5 racks back so he can get it taken down to metal and atleast a simple candy job on it


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 25 2011, 07:10 PM~19697254
> *or give the homie like 4 to 5 racks back so he can get it taken down to metal and atleast a simple candy job on it
> *


I think that will be more then fair.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 25 2011, 01:17 PM~19693854
> *hey bro, maybe later you can repaint it, my homie Inked at Show Status gets down,
> from mild to full makeovers
> heres an orange he did
> ...


Juanito is a monster!! :0 :worship:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jan 25 2011, 09:13 PM~19697918
> *I think that will be more then fair.
> *


ya i mean theres no way that car can just be simply touched up, if theres spots like that SHOWING then you have no clue what is hidden under the paint. 4 to 5k bring that bitch to bare metal and do a nice candy on it so it atleast is close to worth the 15k he paid


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

He wouldn't even give me $500 back when I first sent him all the flaw pictures. I doubt he's gonna try and make things right by refunding me 2-5k back. Especially when he already spent it on his vert. This isn't just about paint. This is about lying and scamming. There's no way he "didn't see any of the flaws" as he said. There's also no way this is just about a misunderstanding when he told me and my mechanic it was "a show paint job/turntable". He told me numerous times through text messages that this was his best production ever. I felt really good knowing it was his best product. I told him "thats what I want, your best creation. I see a lot of classifieds where people show pictures of flaws, as I would too. I just don't understand why he wouldn't say anything about them or even feel a little fuked up about not saying anything. I guess we're all just made differently.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Sounds to me like he rushed the job to get it out the door to make his deal happen on the vert. Just has a rushed look to it, specially the murals. *


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

A cat will tell u anything u want to hear when they are trying to make a come up, and he definitly came up...U have to take some of the blame, for not going out to see it in person, or having a nearby homie go look it, or at least making him send u a TON of photos for 15 rackssss.
I wouldnt let a 1500 base/clear out my garage with that much orange peel and haze, good lawd. At least could of polished the stainless before assembly.....

will it even have stainless trim on the sides? i didnt see any holes for clips in the fenders
Good luck


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

cant wait to hear the other half :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 24 2011, 05:27 PM~19684915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2! :happysad:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2011, 09:22 PM~19678123
> *x2 got you ojos poked...    your cash did buy a nice Convertable.. :0
> *


i seen pics his new car is nice :happysad: maybe you should of bought the vert instead :dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 26 2011, 07:20 AM~19699803
> *Hey Why are Yall Bringing Me into this! :angry:
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 11:20 PM~19699803
> *Hey Why are Yall Bringing Me into this! :angry:
> X2! :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
poor britt!


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

that trash pisses me off......he would get hit up real quick if it was me...burn his fukn vert..


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 25 2011, 11:25 PM~19699342
> *A cat will tell u anything u want to hear when they are trying to make a come up, and he definitly came up...U have to take some of the blame, for not going out to see it in person, or having a nearby homie go look it, or at least making him send u a TON of photos for 15 rackssss.
> I wouldnt let a 1500 base/clear out my garage with that much orange peel and haze, good lawd.  At least could of polished the stainless before assembly.....
> 
> ...


I hear you on that. I only asked for $500 back on his Maco paint job, I think that says Im taking a large amount of blame for this.. I thought he had pride and integrity for his work. He had the 64 up for sale throughout the whole time for 15k, b4 he had my money so its not like I sent him a deposit and he knew it was sold to me for sure. He was selling it for 15k period. He even says on his build thread that its 95% finished, how in the hell is this car 95%? The windshields are all scratched and look like a dog pissed on them for years. The car was suppose to be all wired, a fuken extension cord was hooked up to the air bags!?!? :wow: Just the fact that he was seriously asking for 15k on this ride says a lot about him regardless of what he says. Unless of course a fuken alien came down in a ufo and repainted it while he was sleeping the night b4 it was picked up. If it wasn't me, it would of been someone else on here askin wtf is up with this paint job, unless of course they flew out to see the car themselves or had someone else check it out. Bottom line, I took his word for it being show quality as he said many times. Being that he's a painter and that I looked at a lot of his work I thought I was good to go. He had a lot of references, worked at a paint shop, told me over and over that customers at his shop in Colorado were literally lining up to get similar paint jobs. He said he was gonna be flying back from AZ just to do paint jobs for customers, how could I go wrong? He said some magazine came out to check the car out and told him they would feature it or put it on the cover if he kept it. The last thing I expected was dents, gashes, paint runs and orange peel. You could say whatever you want as far as his other work being good or great but the bottom line is when someone in your family gets ripped off or scammed, it don't matter if its the scammers first time or last, its wrong.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

yea man for 15K i would have spent the extra to go see the car. anyone can send pics that are edited and maybe thats what happened to you. and i would have never paid 15k for a ride that doesnt run. take him to court you might win


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

maybe you can sue him homie, thats some fucked up hit he did to you,


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

damn...skywalker i feel ya the same sh*t happened 2me bk n 2005 wit a so called shop n detroit(S&G) and u talk about lie's on top of lie's and alot of shitty work,but i only give them half of the 11 racks dey wanted 2do the job and the work wasn't even worth that. but juss remember skywalker wen udo dirt sooner or later the winds changes and dirt udo is gona blow bk n their face!!!and karma's a bitch!!!so keep ur head up !!!SALAAM(PEACE)


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

never posted outside pics, didnt make a build thread till the last minute. all the pics were bullshit phone quality. i thought it was a little weird cause people get way more detailed in build threads for cars worth half what he was asking... plus i think he even said in the build thread that he bought the car purposefully for fixing and selling... too many alarm bells dude. like you said if it wasnt you ita been someone else... sucks either way, hope it works out


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Fifteen Grand :uh:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 25 2011, 09:43 PM~19699024
> *He wouldn't even give me $500 back when I first sent him all the flaw pictures. I doubt he's gonna try and make things right by refunding me 2-5k back. Especially when he already spent it on his vert. This isn't just about paint. This is about lying and scamming. There's no way he "didn't see any of the flaws" as he said. There's also no way this is just about a misunderstanding when he told me and my mechanic it was "a show paint job/turntable". He told me numerous times through text messages that this was his best production ever. I felt really good knowing it was his best product. I told him "thats what I want, your best creation. I see a lot of classifieds where people show pictures of flaws, as I would too. I just don't understand why he wouldn't say anything about them or even feel a little fuked up about not saying anything. I guess we're all just made differently.
> *


WOW!!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SITUATION. WELL I AGREE WITH ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE, YOU HAVE 2 CHOICES. #1 JUST SELL IT AND TAKE THE LOSE OR #2 JUST START FIXING THINGS A LITTLE HERE AND THERE. NO IT WON'T BE PERFECT, BUT MOST PEOPLE WON'T EVEN NOTICE UNLESS YOU POINT IT OUT TO THEM. WELL GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CHOICE AND KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

are u sure mcgyver painted ur car and not macgruber


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 AM~19702842
> *are u sure mcgyver painted ur car and not macgruber
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 26 2011, 12:20 AM~19699803
> *Hey Why are Yall Bringing Me into this! :angry:
> X2! :happysad:
> *


ummm sic did it!!! i he started it  




































when in doubt blame the black guy :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 PM~19698379
> *ya i mean theres no way that car can just be simply touched up, if theres spots like that SHOWING then you have no clue what is hidden under the paint.  4 to 5k bring that bitch to bare metal and do a nice candy on it so it atleast is close to worth the 15k he paid
> *


4-5K to baremetal a car is CHEAP,he may end up in the same boat,baremetal,bodywork,candy,to do a proper job would be at least 10-12k


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

turning that car into 15k, now thats something only macgyver can do. (insert theme music)


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the support and advise fellas. When Mac told me he wouldn't give me any money back I told him I would post up pictures on lay it low to see if someone else could finish his work and he called me a straight Hater. On top of ripping me off he also expects me to keep this shit a secret!? He expects me to have another painter correct all his flaws on my dime so when the car is finished everyone can think he did it? Dude is a trip... Thanks again for all the support. He made me feel like was asking for too much or expected too much. Like he said, "you bought a used car as is. If you wanted perfect you should have bought a new car". Its nice to know there's a lot of REAL people on here and I ain't just some picky fool like he said.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 26 2011, 02:22 PM~19703874
> *turning that car into 15k, now thats something only macgyver can do. (insert theme music)
> *


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

my 2 cents: 
when making any kind of purchase it makes sense to inspect the goods, I mean , I dont care if the item cost 1,000 or 15,000, go see the damn thing before dropping any kinda $ on it.
If it was a purchase arranged while it was being built, then personnally go and see the progress all through out the build. 
On the other hand, the builder should be up front and stand behind his word on any deal afterall most valuable asset we have is our word. so-to-speak...


this story of the 15000 dollar 64 sucks, i think both are at fault...
but then what do i know.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 11:51 AM~19703172
> *ummm sic did it!!! i he started it
> when in doubt blame the black guy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2011, 04:32 PM~19704889
> *:0
> *


dont act all surprised :uh: its not like u woke this morning not knowing u was black :twak: :twak:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19703174
> *4-5K to baremetal a car is CHEAP,he may end up in the same boat,baremetal,bodywork,candy,to do a proper job would be at least 10-12k
> *



i know but shit he mite be able to find somone that needs work and the money, shit right now i would do it for like 5 to 6000.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 26 2011, 11:51 AM~19703172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 03:39 PM~19704968
> *dont act all surprised  :uh:  its not like u woke this morning not knowing u was black  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 11:48 AM~19712753
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 26 2011, 06:53 PM~19706064
> *i know but shit he mite be able to find somone that needs work and the money, shit right now i would do it for like 5 to 6000.
> *


After you paid supplies,hydro,& w/e else,you might end up working for minimum wage......if you're lucky.  Sometimes YOU pay for the privelage of working on someone elses ride :happysad: 
Trust me,been there,done that,better off working for a body shop flat rate.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 27 2011, 11:34 AM~19713075
> *After you paid supplies,hydro,& w/e else,you might end up working for minimum wage......if you're lucky.  Sometimes YOU pay for the privelage of working on someone elses ride :happysad:
> Trust me,been there,done that,better off working for a body shop flat rate.
> *


OUR THOUGHTS EXACTLY... BESIDE 5 TO 6 IS COOL IF YOU ARE DOING A BACKYARD BOOGIE... CANDY ISN'T THE CHEAPEST MATERIAL OUT THERE AND YOU CAN TELL THAT CAR HAS TONS OF BONDO, AND TONS OF BONDO MEANS BODY WAS NOT ADDRESSED PROPERLY, SO WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE THAT BONDO IS HIDING...BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 12:45 PM~19713146
> *OUR THOUGHTS EXACTLY... BESIDE  5 TO 6 IS COOL IF YOU ARE DOING A BACKYARD BOOGIE... CANDY ISN'T THE CHEAPEST MATERIAL OUT THERE AND YOU CAN TELL THAT CAR HAS TONS OF BONDO, AND TONS OF BONDO MEANS BODY WAS NOT ADDRESSED PROPERLY, SO WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE THAT BONDO IS HIDING...BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN...  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



your right but i mean for 6000$ id do it. fuck it lol but im in chicago so that aint gonna happen


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19703172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 27 2011, 05:21 PM~19715812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blame it on the *****


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19718122
> *blame it on the *****
> *


Well duh :twak: it's got black crime written all over it  . Now what happened to this homie getting fucked outta 15gs that's totally a white crime. Cause we (********/******) ain't smart enough to get 15gs not in one shot. Only way we could do that is if we fucked our family members out it  .


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 09:39 PM~19718456
> *Well duh :twak: it's got black crime written all over it  . Now what happened to this homie getting fucked outta 15gs that's totally a white crime. Cause we (********/******) ain't smart enough to get 15gs not in one shot.  Only way we could do that is if we fucked our family members out it  .
> *


O.M.G. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:THAT IS TO HONEST BRO...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 11:12 PM~19718863
> *O.M.G. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT IS TO HONEST BRO...
> *


Sad but true :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

your only good as your last paint job, can i get an amen? cant believe dude destroyed his rep for one job one paycheck... shame :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 27 2011, 09:39 PM~19718456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit he aint trippin.. he rollin in a 64 drop ... cutbratt ridin shotgun showing boodies on da interstate...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2011, 08:50 AM~19721158
> *u a fool..
> but true..
> 
> ...


  

she showin off her titties :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 08:24 AM~19721361
> *
> 
> she showin off her titties  :wow:  :wow:
> *


si


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 AM~19721451
> *si
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

People just have different standards of show quality. I doubt this is the first time this painter has done a car like this. I dont get why people will put murals on a car that they wont even prep right. I'd rather have a single stage job with no peeling clear,than a candy graphics job with paint flaking off. I personally cant see any fault in the buyer for not inspecting the car. He had it in his mind that people dont consider this show quality.

I bought a car painted in the Phx area, and it had all the same problems. I think it was painted by a guy named Steve? Elaborate multicolor candy graphics, marble,fades,etc, with the bumpers on. no clear coat on the rockers, random orange peel and overspray, trash and pinholes, clear flaking at the edges and cracked body work. But the dude showed the ride, and had trophies, so I didnt think twice. I wont even start on the rest of the ride..


Wasnt the first time I let someone elses definition of quality cause me problems. Alot of the stuff you see looks a lot better on the computer screen.

I really dont have any advice man, but I feel your pain, and no I wouldnt settle with what you have. Shady ass people can get away with alot when the people they rip off are too afraid to say anything based on the persons rep.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jan 27 2011, 11:22 PM~19719581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HEAR YOU BRO. BUT SADLY TO SAY, THERE ISN'T MANY MEN OF THEIR WORD NO MORE... WHICH IS MESSED UP FOR THE ONES THAT STILL EXCIST... I FOR ONE SAY BUYER BEWARE... YOU HAVE SOOO MANY SCAMMERS NOW A DAYS IT'S BEYOND PATHETIC...SIGN OF THE TIMES... IF YOU FIND YOURSELF BUYING ANYTHING BY WAY OF THE INTERNET, ALWAYS CHECK IT OUT FIRST, OR HAVE SOMEONE CHECK IT OUT FOR YOU... WELL ENOUGH OF THIS GIRLS TWO CENTS... WE AINT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE OR WORRY ABOUT, OUR REP. IS JUST AS IMPORTANT TO US AS OUR KIDS... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK SKYWALKER...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 09:39 PM~19718456
> *Well duh :twak: it's got black crime written all over it  . Now what happened to this homie getting fucked outta 15gs that's totally a white crime. Cause we (********/******) ain't smart enough to get 15gs not in one shot.  Only way we could do that is if we fucked our family members out it  .
> *


ALL HOMIE WE ARE SMART ENOUGH TO GET IT IN A 1 SHOT DEAL FLIPPING THEM BIRDS A.K.A BRICKS ( KILOS ) WE JUST DONT WANT TO DO THE TIME IF CAUGHT , BUT 1 THING WE DO NO HOW TO DO IS PUT IN WORK !!!!  . BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HOMIE HAPPENS ALL THE TIME JUST MOST DONT TALK ABOUT IT , ITS A PRIDE THING TO ADMIT THAT YOU GOT BEAT . IM JUST WONDERING NOW WHATS UNDER THAT PAINT / NOW GOOD IS THE BODY WORK UNDER THE PAINT ???? OR WAS IT PUT TOGATHER TO FLIP IT 4 A QUICK BUCK ??? BONDO BOOGIE :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:33 AM~19722541
> *SOOO TRUE... WHY WOULD ANY DECENT PERSON RUIN THEIR REP.??? MEN OF HONOR, ARE GETTING HARDER TO COME BY... I THINK ANYONE WHO IS DECENT CAN PLAINLY SEE THIS CASE IS F*CKED UP... THERE ARE MANY THINGS HOMEBOY COULD HAVE DONE TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT, BUT HAS CHOSEN NOT TOO...KNOWING SKYWALKER TOLD HIM STR8 UP HE WAS GONNA BLAST HOW DIRTY HE DID HIM... WHY WOULD ANY SHOP, PAINTER, DECENT PERSON RISK EVERYTHING FOR A FAST COME UP??? IT IS TOTALLY BEYOND ME???*


the things that happen when theres a Vert Impala involved


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 28 2011, 12:37 PM~19722566
> *ALL HOMIE WE ARE SMART ENOUGH TO GET IT IN A 1 SHOT DEAL FLIPPING THEM BIRDS A.K.A BRICKS ( KILOS ) WE JUST DONT WANT TO DO THE TIME IF CAUGHT , BUT 1 THING WE DO NO HOW TO DO IS PUT IN WORK !!!!   . BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HOMIE HAPPENS ALL THE TIME JUST MOST DONT TALK ABOUT IT , ITS A PRIDE THING TO ADMIT THAT YOU GOT BEAT . IM JUST WONDERING NOW WHATS UNDER THAT PAINT / NOW GOOD IS THE BODY WORK UNDER THE PAINT ???? OR WAS IT PUT TOGATHER TO FLIP IT 4 A QUICK BUCK ???  BONDO BOOGIE  :0*


X2 PRIDE IS A MOTHERFUCKER SOMETIMES! 

x2


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*wow.... so sorry to hear that.... and i never come into the paint section really.....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*IF I EVER HAD TO TAKE MY CAR TO A SHOP IN CALI....IT WOULD BE HANDS DOWN 
"MARIO'S ATO WORKS""

I KNOW ALOT OF SHOPS IN CALI THAT DOES GREAT BUT HANDS DOWN I WOULD TAKE IT TO THEM....

THEY DONT PLAY WITH PEOPLES MONEY....

TAKE IT TO THEM....*


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

thats sum b.shit 
get a lawyer raise hell!!!
dont spend any money on that car i can tell you right now you going to have to stip that thing down to metal theres no telling what else is under there sorry to here this happen so good luck to you man


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2011, 04:26 PM~19724561
> *IF I EVER HAD TO TAKE MY CAR TO A SHOP IN CALI....IT WOULD BE HANDS DOWN
> "MARIO'S ATO WORKS""
> 
> ...


TRUE THAT BUT NOT EVEN THE DEALBAS WOULD RE-DO THAT RIDE WITHOUT TAKING IT DOWN TO METAL... THEY ARE PROFFESIONAL BROTHERS... WE KNOW THEM TOO...  :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 27 2011, 04:15 PM~19714898
> *your right but i mean for 6000$ id do it. fuck it lol but im in chicago so that aint gonna happen
> *


Sorry for staying on this,but another factor when doing a candy(flake or any other custom paint job)is the chance something may go wrong,and it needs to be reshot.(I've had base wrinkle on me on my own car when I applied the candy coat,and had to sand it completely down and start over)
Is it priced so you can re-do it,and still not come money out of pocket?
Bad enough working for peanuts,but if you have to shell out for 2x the paint,not fun.....just some things to keep in mind.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 04:33 AM~19722541
> *SOOO TRUE... WHY WOULD ANY DECENT PERSON RUIN THEIR REP.??? MEN OF HONOR, ARE GETTING HARDER TO COME BY... I THINK ANYONE WHO IS DECENT CAN PLAINLY SEE THIS CASE IS F*CKED UP... THERE ARE MANY THINGS HOMEBOY COULD HAVE DONE TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT, BUT HAS CHOSEN NOT TOO...KNOWING SKYWALKER TOLD HIM STR8 UP HE WAS GONNA BLAST HOW DIRTY HE DID HIM... WHY WOULD ANY SHOP, PAINTER, DECENT PERSON RISK EVERYTHING FOR A FAST COME UP??? IT IS TOTALLY BEYOND ME???
> I HEAR YOU BRO. BUT SADLY TO SAY, THERE ISN'T MANY MEN OF THEIR WORD NO MORE... WHICH IS MESSED UP FOR THE ONES THAT STILL EXCIST... I FOR ONE SAY BUYER BEWARE... YOU HAVE SOOO MANY SCAMMERS NOW A DAYS IT'S BEYOND PATHETIC...SIGN OF THE TIMES... IF YOU FIND YOURSELF BUYING ANYTHING BY WAY OF THE INTERNET, ALWAYS CHECK IT OUT FIRST, OR HAVE SOMEONE CHECK IT OUT FOR YOU... WELL ENOUGH OF THIS GIRLS TWO CENTS... WE AINT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE OR WORRY ABOUT, OUR REP. IS JUST AS IMPORTANT TO US AS OUR KIDS... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK SKYWALKER...
> *


real talk... (to above) and i remember when i watched that sunday driver documentary, G said he did 6 years for his homeboy cause he refused to rat... not many people like that left anymore... every man for himself... guess it all bout gettin yours


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 08:43 PM~19726308
> *real talk... (to above) and i remember when i watched that sunday driver documentary, G said he did 6 years for his homeboy cause he refused to rat... not many people like that left anymore... every man for himself... guess it all bout gettin yours
> *


DAMN... I KNOW A FEW RIDERS THAT ARE STILL DOWN, LIKE THAT, BUT THEY ARE GETTING HARDER AND HARDER TO COME BY... I TRIP OUT ON THE WAY SOME FOLKS LOOK AT THE VICTIM AS THE ONE AT FAULT, WHEN HIS ONLY TRUE FAULT WAS BEING TRUSTING??? BUT I GUESS THAT'S JUST THE WOMAN IN ME??? HONESTLY BRO. I HAVE SOME DOWN ASS HOMIES, BUT THAT WOULD BE MY GENERATION, CUZ THIS NEW GENERATION IS ALL ABOUT THEIRS... NO RESPECT, NO LOYALTY, NO WORD, NO BALLS... OR CORRECTION THE ONLY TIME THEY GOT BALLS IS WHEN THEY HOLD A GAP IN THEIR HANDS... WHICH IS SAD... GONE ARE THE GOOD OLD DAYS... I JUST COME ON TO SHOW THIS BROTHER SUPPORT, CUZ, ON THE REAL, I DON'T UNDERSTAND FOLKS WHO CAN BACK UP THE ONE WHO WRONGED THIS BROTHER... BUT TO EACH THERE OWN... I STEAR CLEAR FROM SHADY PEOPLE... OK MAYBE NOT SHADY, BUT UNTRUSTWORTHY ONES...LOL... CUZ WE ALL KNOW SHADY PEOPLE...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 29 2011, 02:26 AM~19724867
> *Sorry for staying on this,but another factor when doing a candy(flake or any other custom paint job)is the chance something may go wrong,and it needs to be reshot.(I've had base wrinkle on me on my own car when I applied the candy coat,and had to sand it completely down and start over)
> Is it priced so you can re-do it,and still not come money out of pocket?
> Bad enough working for peanuts,but if you have to shell out for 2x the paint,not fun.....just some things to keep in mind.
> *


Damn,,so you charge customers 2 times what the job is worth? Just incase YOU fucc up lol. Im hustling backwards, gotta take classes from u and mcgyver, id b rich in no time

I hate to keep posting in this topic..but its just so juicy lol
There is no case in court, It is all opinion on what "show quality" is. Ive seen cars a fraction as nice as this posted up in show with a proud owner standing next to it. An item is only worth what the next man is willing to pay for it...and that car is worth 15 racksssssss


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 29 2011, 08:19 AM~19729087
> *Damn,,so you charge customers 2 times what the job is worth?  Just incase YOU fucc up lol.  Im hustling backwards, gotta take classes from u and mcgyver, id b rich in no time
> ...and that car is worth 15 racksssssss
> *


Not really :uh: 
There's too many variables,and shit that can go wrong,if something reacts,and you need to reshoot,who's gonna pick up the cost of the paint?You gonna swallow $1500-$2000 in supplies plus labour? :uh: 
It's broke ass people like you who don't understand the time,and what goes into a custom paint job,is why few can make a living at it.
And the guys who can,DON'T do it for peanuts.  

BTW that car is NOT worth anywhere near 15 grand,anyone can see that,it's a project car,being fucked up like that.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 29 2011, 05:51 PM~19729370
> *Not really :uh:
> There's too many variables,and shit that can go wrong,if something reacts,and you need to reshoot,who's gonna pick up the cost of the paint?You gonna swallow $1500-$2000 in supplies plus labour? :uh:
> It's broke ass people like you who don't understand the time,and what goes into a custom paint job,is why few can make a living at it.
> ...


lol! learn how to prep ur work and clean ur area and guns, so ur shit stop lifting on u lol! u might not have to double charge then


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bitch took the $$ and ran. Hasn't been on since the 18th.



```
Last Active	Jan 18, 2011 - 06:31 AM
```


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2011, 04:26 PM~19724561
> *IF I EVER HAD TO TAKE MY CAR TO A SHOP IN CALI....IT WOULD BE HANDS DOWN
> "MARIO'S ATO WORKS""
> 
> ...


They do great work, but just remember professional work comes with a professional price and that isn't cheap. Like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 29 2011, 10:46 AM~19729656
> *lol! learn how to prep ur work and clean ur area and guns, so ur shit stop lifting on u lol!  u might not have to double charge then
> *


:uh: You can do your best,and to the book,and still things happen,like I said you have NO CLUE! 
I spray waterbourne all day,every day,workplace is immaculate,and so are my guns 
I didn't say lifting,I said wrinkling,there is a difference. :uh:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 29 2011, 01:43 PM~19730573
> *but just remember professional work comes with a professional price and that isn't cheap. Like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.
> *


truth!!!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

People think paying $5k for a paint job is insane.... Imagine paying $12K plus for a De Alba paint job.

You definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 01:49 PM~19730930
> *People think paying $5k for a paint job is insane.... Imagine paying $12K plus for a De Alba paint job.
> 
> You definitely get what you pay for.
> *


TRUE... AND THAT'S FOR THE PAINTJOB HOMIE... THEY ARE SOME BAD ASS PROFESSIONAL PEEPS... NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM BROTHERS... ALBERT HAS HIMSELF A SODA BLASTING BIZ... YOU GUYS WHO ARE LOOKING FOR BLASTING SHOULD CHECK IT OUT IT'S UNDER POST YOUR RIDES... WELL HAVE A GREAT WEEK END EVERYONE...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

for the people that think 5k for a bare metal paint job is too expensive, i encourage them to try and duplicate dreamwork or even mario's work themselves. not even the patterns or other stuff, just a straight body and a single stage that will last the test of time. this shit isnt as easy as people think, you can make one mistake on an early stage that will fuck all the others after it and you have to go backwards to fix it. takes years of experience and knowing what NOT to do to get it right... thats why theres so many people taking the lazy way out for a fast buck and someone elses shit is peeling off or cracking... these days you can easily spend a G just on materials for a single stage paint job


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 12:49 PM~19730930
> *People think paying $5k for a paint job is insane.... Imagine paying $12K plus for a De Alba  or Dreamwork paint job.*


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jan 29 2011, 02:23 PM~19731128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW... THANKS BROTHERS... THAT RIGHT THERE IS AWSOME... I KNOW MY CHINO WILL APPRECIATE THAT THEIR ARE BROTHERS OUT THERE THAT KNOW THE WORK INVOLVED... AND WE ARE HUMBLED TO BE THROWN UP THERE WITH MARIO... THAT BROTHER IS AWSOME, ALONG WITH HIS YOUNGER BROTHERS... THANKS... TO RYDER, MOST MISTAKES CATS MAKE IS THEY DON'T PREP BODY RIGHT, OR TAKE THE TIME TO CLEAN THE SURFACE RIGHT, THEY MAY EVEN BE SHOOTING OVER INTERCOATED CLEARED PATTERNS TOO SOON, THAT NORMALLY WILL CAUSE THINGS TO WRINKLE OR CRACK... EVERYTHING NEEDS TIME TO CURE PROPERLY, SOME BROTHER, RUSH THEIR GRAPHICS, AND HAVE PROBLEMS LATER... WELL THANK YOU GUYS AGAIN... I THINK MY CHINO'S ART IS AWSOME, BUT IT'S ALWAYS HUMBLING TO HAVE OTHERS AGREE... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

on a side note-----structural work too, i saw that mustang yall had up on the jig DAMN thats skills. some shops scared of shit like that.... here in australia they passed a new law in the state NSW (new south wales, where sydney is) this october is the end of repairable write off cars being sold private or at auction. (they crash tested a fixed corolla with rags stuffed in the airbags) theres too many cars going back on the road with structural work thats not roadworthy or safe for a second collision. there gonna be marked as stat write offs which means parts car only never to be reregistered. all the work will be done by qualified repairers through insurance like the mustang job you guys did... there planning to carry it on to the rest of australia as well....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 28 2011, 08:50 AM~19721158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm No!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

you gettin peppered lately brat lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 04:22 PM~19731745
> *on a side note-----structural work too, i saw that mustang yall had up on the jig DAMN thats skills. some shops scared of shit like that.... here in australia they passed a new law in the state NSW (new south wales, where sydney is) this october is the end of repairable write off cars being sold private or at auction. (they crash tested a fixed corolla with rags stuffed in the airbags) theres too many cars going back on the road with structural work thats not roadworthy or safe for a second collision. there gonna be marked as stat write offs which means parts car only never to be reregistered. all the work will be done by qualified repairers through insurance like the mustang job you guys did... there planning to carry it on to the rest of australia as well....
> *


THANKS, I CAN HONESTLY SAY 1/4 OF THAT VEHICLE WAS REPLACED... AND YOUR RIGHT BODY, AND STRUCTURAL IS KEY... ONE THING THAT MAKES ME PROUDER THAN A MOFO IS THAT MY CHINO HAS BEEN A BODYMAN FOR CLOSE TO 20 YEARS... SO WHEN IT COMES TO BODYWORK, I HAVE YET TO SEE SOMEONE LEAVE A BODY AS STR8 AS HIM... NOT SAYING THEY AREN'T OUT THERE, SO NO HATE MAIL PLEASE... :biggrin: AS A PAINTER, HE IS STILL A ROOKEY... BUT WITH HIS ARTISTIC SKILLS, HE IS CATCHING UP, AND PASSING UP BROTHERS WHO HAVE BEEN IN THE PAINT GAME LONGER THAN HE HAS... THAT RIGHT THERE MAKES ME HIS # 1 FAN... I THINK THE NEW LAW SHOULD GO FOR EVERY COUNTRY, CUZ GOD KNOWS THERE ARE MORE MICKEY MOUSE WORK OUT ON THE ROADS THAN PEOPLE KNOW... THAT SOUNDS LIKE A WISE LAW...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> Not really :uh:
> There's too many variables,and shit that can go wrong,if something reacts,and you need to reshoot,who's gonna pick up the cost of the paint?You gonna swallow $1500-$2000 in supplies plus labour? :uh:
> It's broke ass people like you who don't understand the time,and what goes into a custom paint job,is why few can make a living at it.
> And the guys who can,DON'T do it for peanuts.
> ...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 12:31 PM~19730514
> *Bitch took the $$ and ran. Hasn't been on since the 18th.
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy Mac is actually in the process of moving toa new crib out of state. im assuming its gunna take time to get in there and have internet set up n such.. we'll see him back on here


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

coming back to see his topic lit up like the gaza strip... something tells me hes gonna be painting hot rods and motor cycles for a while. doubt hes gonna be able to use this site to generate revenue anymore....


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 03:23 PM~19731128
> *for the people that think 5k for a bare metal paint job is too expensive, i encourage them to try and duplicate dreamwork or even mario's work themselves. not even the patterns or other stuff, just a straight body and a single stage that will last the test of time. this shit isnt as easy as people think, you can make one mistake on an early stage that will fuck all the others after it and you have to go backwards to fix it. takes years of experience and knowing what NOT to do to get it right... thats why theres so many people taking the lazy way out for a fast buck and someone elses shit is peeling off or cracking... these days you can easily spend a G just on materials for a single stage paint job
> *


When I give quotes I get a lot of damns and god damns. On a recent car I painted I charged the guy $5500 for kandy and chameleon 2 tone on a box chevy. Dude complained till I sent him to the supply store and he got an itemized bill on what everything cost to do his car. From the tape to sandpaper, bondo primer,paint to the tack rags. The whole 9.The bill was over the $5500 I charged him. The only way I was able to do it and make money is cause I know a guy and he hooks me up :biggrin: But some people dont know what it takes. Materials and overhead.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 31 2011, 05:57 PM~19743533
> *When I give quotes I get a lot of damns and god damns. On a recent car I painted I charged the guy $5500 for kandy and chameleon 2 tone on a box chevy. Dude complained till I sent him to the supply store and he got an itemized bill on what everything cost to do his car. From the tape to sandpaper, bondo primer,paint to the tack rags. The whole 9.The bill was over the $5500 I charged him. The only way I was able to do it and make money is cause I know a guy and he hooks me up :biggrin: But some people dont know what it takes. Materials and overhead.
> *


right on


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 31 2011, 07:28 AM~19742963
> *coming back to see his topic lit up like the gaza strip... something tells me hes gonna be painting hot rods and motor cycles for a while. doubt hes gonna be able to use this site to generate revenue anymore....
> *



Id still like to know what he has to say about all this


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 1 2011, 12:07 AM~19744005
> *Id still like to know what he has to say about all this
> *


dudes rollin in a 64 drop now, dont think he cares. to be honest i dont think hell be back to this site... were all just clocking up posts for fun....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

and who knows how many people in colorado were ready to kill him thats why he moved to AZ lol... bet all his paint jobs fell apart....


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 31 2011, 01:57 AM~19743533
> *When I give quotes I get a lot of damns and god damns. On a recent car I painted I charged the guy $5500 for kandy and chameleon 2 tone on a box chevy. Dude complained till I sent him to the supply store and he got an itemized bill on what everything cost to do his car. From the tape to sandpaper, bondo primer,paint to the tack rags. The whole 9.The bill was over the $5500 I charged him. The only way I was able to do it and make money is cause I know a guy and he hooks me up :biggrin: But some people dont know what it takes. Materials and overhead.
> *


 :yessad: all the time and it's usually the ones that want the best work done on their ride


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I SAW THE BUILD TOPIC OF THAT CAR AND I HAVE TO SAY THAT I THOUGHT A TURNTABLE CAR WOULD HAVE A NICE FRAME AND UNDER CARRIAGE. THE BUILDUP HAS NO PICTURES OF THE UNDER CARRIAGE. :happysad:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why not just hire an attorney and file suit?
A 12 page topic on layitlow is not going to get you what you feel you deserve. All layitlow will do, is add to the drama and make things worse.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 31 2011, 12:57 AM~19743533
> *When I give quotes I get a lot of damns and god damns. On a recent car I painted I charged the guy $5500 for kandy and chameleon 2 tone on a box chevy. Dude complained till I sent him to the supply store and he got an itemized bill on what everything cost to do his car. From the tape to sandpaper, bondo primer,paint to the tack rags. The whole 9.The bill was over the $5500 I charged him. The only way I was able to do it and make money is cause I know a guy and he hooks me up :biggrin: But some people dont know what it takes. Materials and overhead.
> *


X CDC...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for sir ripsalot


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 31 2011, 01:57 AM~19743533
> *When I give quotes I get a lot of damns and god damns. On a recent car I painted I charged the guy $5500 for kandy and chameleon 2 tone on a box chevy. Dude complained till I sent him to the supply store and he got an itemized bill on what everything cost to do his car. From the tape to sandpaper, bondo primer,paint to the tack rags. The whole 9.The bill was over the $5500 I charged him. The only way I was able to do it and make money is cause I know a guy and he hooks me up :biggrin: But some people dont know what it takes. Materials and overhead.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 12:22 AM~19719581
> *your only good as your last paint job, can i get an amen? cant believe dude destroyed his rep for one job one paycheck... shame :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats what Im saying homie. How can you be so greedy to not even wanna refund any money for this paint job? He obviously don't believe in Karma kuz if he did he would know that the Vert he bought with my hard earned money has bad Karma written all over it. He won't pick up my calls or call me back so Im just waiting to see what he plans on doing about this if anything. I've got a few directions I can go with this so Im just waiting to see what he has to say and plans to do. 

What do you guys think is the right thing for him to do? I appreciate all the feedback. He said I was crazy kuz of my expectations so Im glad to know Im not alone when I say "That looks like shit".


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 03:49 PM~19730930
> *People think paying $5k for a paint job is insane.... Imagine paying $12K plus for a De Alba paint job.
> 
> You definitely get what you pay for.
> *


It's worth the money.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 2 2011, 07:36 AM~19757688
> *Thats what Im saying homie. How can you be so greedy to not even wanna refund any money for this paint job? He obviously don't believe in Karma kuz if he did he would know that the Vert he bought with my hard earned money has bad Karma written all over it. He won't pick up my calls or call me back so Im just waiting to see what he plans on doing about this if anything. I've got a few directions I can go with this so Im just waiting to see what he has to say and plans to do.
> 
> What do you guys think is the right thing for him to do? I appreciate all the feedback. He said I was crazy kuz of my expectations so Im glad to know Im not alone when I say "That looks like shit".
> *


dude im a painter, my backyard bodywork is 10x better than that shit. you ever think why he left CO? bet a couple other side cars he did fell apart and people looking for him like you are... he wont be giving out his new address any time soon. its a shame that someone's used this site to rip off another layitlow member. ruins it for all of us that wanna keep this site positive and help other members out. but i guess your gonna get one or 2 bad apples no matter what. anyone who uses this site to prey on other members like that should be banned. think you should be rollin in a 64 drop, not this con artist...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 1 2011, 02:36 PM~19757688
> *Thats what Im saying homie. How can you be so greedy to not even wanna refund any money for this paint job? He obviously don't believe in Karma kuz if he did he would know that the Vert he bought with my hard earned money has bad Karma written all over it. He won't pick up my calls or call me back so Im just waiting to see what he plans on doing about this if anything. I've got a few directions I can go with this so Im just waiting to see what he has to say and plans to do.
> 
> What do you guys think is the right thing for him to do? I appreciate all the feedback. He said I was crazy kuz of my expectations so Im glad to know Im not alone when I say "That looks like shit".
> *



HONESTLY I DOUT HE WILL DO THE RIGHT THING... I WILL GIVE IT TO MAC, HE MADE A FEW GOOD FRIENDS ON HERE... WHICH I DON'T GIVE HIM THE CREDIT, I THINK THEY ARE SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS THAT ARE ALLOWING THEIR LOYALTIES BLIND THEM FROM REALITY... REALITY IS I DOUT HE WILL RETURN YOUR CALLS, OR CALL YOU... I DOUT HE EVEN CARES??? I AM SORRY TO SAY, BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS HE COULD'VE, SHOULD'VE DONE THE RIGHT THING AND AT THE VERY LEAST HAD JUST GIVEN YOU THE MEEZLY $500.00 YOU ASKED FOR, BUT HE DIDN'T EVEN DO THAT... THAT RIGHT THERE IS WHAT I THOUGHT WAS MESSED UP, YOU WEREN'T ASKING FOR THOUSANDS, YOU ASKED FOR 5 BILLS, NOT 5 RACKS BACK... I HOPE THE BROTHERS THAT ARE LOYAL, WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO REALLY CHECK THEMSELVES ON THIS CASE... THAT IS WHY SOCIETY IS GOING TO HELL IF YOU ASK ME... TO MANY FOOLS OUT THERE... SUPPORTING AND BEING LOYAL TO A FOO WHO COULD PROBABLY IN MY OPINION CARE LESS... HOPE YOUR RIDE COMES OUT GOOD...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19769435
> *HONESTLY I DOUT HE WILL DO THE RIGHT THING... I WILL GIVE IT TO MAC, HE MADE A FEW GOOD FRIENDS ON HERE... WHICH I DON'T GIVE HIM THE CREDIT, I THINK THEY ARE SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS THAT ARE ALLOWING THEIR LOYALTIES BLIND THEM FROM REALITY... REALITY IS I DOUT HE WILL RETURN YOUR CALLS, OR CALL YOU... I DOUT HE EVEN CARES??? I AM SORRY TO SAY, BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS HE COULD'VE, SHOULD'VE DONE THE RIGHT THING AND AT THE VERY LEAST HAD JUST GIVEN YOU THE MEEZLY $500.00 YOU ASKED FOR, BUT HE DIDN'T EVEN DO THAT... THAT RIGHT THERE IS WHAT I THOUGHT WAS MESSED UP, YOU WEREN'T ASKING FOR THOUSANDS, YOU ASKED FOR 5 BILLS, NOT 5 RACKS BACK... I HOPE THE BROTHERS THAT ARE LOYAL, WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO REALLY CHECK THEMSELVES ON THIS CASE... THAT IS WHY SOCIETY IS GOING TO HELL IF YOU ASK ME... TO MANY FOOLS OUT THERE... SUPPORTING AND BEING LOYAL TO A FOO WHO COULD PROBABLY IN MY OPINION CARE LESS... HOPE YOUR RIDE COMES OUT GOOD...
> *


couldnt have said it better myself!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya to be honest with you i wouldnt even wait to see what he says, if its at the point that he wont answer your calls or get in touch with you. go the legal route before its too late.


go talk to a lawyer and see what they say


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

imagine if this dude finds macs address, youll never hear from him for sure then :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 2 2011, 11:40 PM~19774210
> *imagine if this dude finds macs address, youll never hear from him for sure then  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW LET'S NOT GIVE A BROTHER IDEAS... I JUST SAY WE DON'T LET THIS TOPIC SLIP IN THE SHADOWS...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm i kno u like that car but i would jus try and sell it ..it wasnt even close to the 15 k mark jus cuz it have murals and candy it didnt look all that great esp when alot of stencils is used for murals...... like u said the bill is adding up .and u still need to get that runnung jus cuz he said it a vette motor it jus looks like a reg 327-350 when u hear vete u think of tuneport injection.and see if it even starts up etc .and u need to wire it up aswell fix all of the moldings and u still have to drill out holes for the side molding he covered up !!!u still need to check the heater core make sure thats werks if not u gonna get load of water inside... and then check the suspension that why it has cracks in the door the car not reinforeced even with bad frame tweaked to get chips... u gonna have a 20k car realy soon... .. should have jus flown to see the car u would still be 15k up... pics hide alot of shyt make it look better than what it is ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789193
> *dammm i kno u like that car but i would jus try and sell it ..it wasnt even close to the 15 k mark jus cuz it have murals and candy it didnt look all that great esp when alot of stencils is used for murals...... like u said the bill is adding up .and u still need to get that runnung jus cuz he said it a vette motor it jus looks like a reg 327-350 when u hear vete u think of tuneport injection.and see if it even starts up etc .and u need to wire it up aswell fix all of the moldings and u still have to drill out holes for the side molding he covered up !!!u still need to check the heater core make sure thats werks if not u gonna get load of water inside... and then check the suspension that why it has cracks in the door the car not reinforeced even with bad frame tweaked to get chips... u gonna have a 20k car realy soon... .. should have jus flown to see the car u would still be 15k up... pics hide alot of shyt make it look better than what it is ...
> 
> 
> *


5 K don't go far anymore,i'm gonna guess another 10k-12k+ to do it half-ass right.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

15k...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 6 2011, 10:42 AM~19800804
> *5 K don't go far anymore,i'm gonna guess another 10k-12k+ to do it half-ass right.
> *



I KNO RIGHT HE DID SAY THE BILL IS ADDING UP REALLY QUICK... SHOULD HAVE SAID WAYYY MORE THAN 20K CAR...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 08:40 PM~19677618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MAYBE HE LETS HIS LITTLE KIDS PLAY WITH SCREWDRIVERS? :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

quote=hi_ryder,Feb 6 2011, 01:38 PM~19802129]
15k...








[/quote]
:h5: :h5: TTT...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 10:04 AM~19807616
> *MAYBE HE LETS HIS LITTLE KIDS DO THE BODY WORK AND PAINT? :0  :0
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 26 2010, 03:36 PM~19424372
> *the roof glassed out nice... has over a gallon and a half just on the roof
> 
> 
> ...



thats where he messed up.... you dont put that much clear at once..... 3 coats wetsand, then 3 more.... wet sand with 1000, 1500, 2000, then buff with a wool pad slow speed, then go to foam pad slow speed..... then machine polish to get rid of swirls..... damn anybody can spray, duznt mean just anybody shood...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

3 quarts on that rood would have been more than enuf


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

my daily and it never got buffed....


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

damn for 15k id sold you mine.it just needs to wet sanded and candied...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lykem (Feb 15, 2011)

im a new member live in fl been paintin 27 yrs you got ffffffffffffffffffkd


----------



## lykem (Feb 15, 2011)

he cant even paint by the looks of it


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

i was just a victim of a fucked up painter so i feel you .
I wouldnt give 2 fucks a complete paint job is supposed to be what it sounds like complete.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

up


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19878843
> *Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Spray that with a shutz gun?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

That car was covered in acid


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 16 2011, 04:35 AM~19882197
> *That car was covered in acid
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

lol looks more like they were on acid while workin it! lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19878843
> *Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...
> 
> 
> ...


You Mean to Say It's Not TURNTABLE SHOW QUALITY??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

spray in bedliner??????????


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19878843
> *Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...
> 
> 
> ...


it WILL buff out lol :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Its a used car. What did you expect? :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 19 2011, 01:36 PM~19910380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

That corvette was paid off. He's going through a divorce and he must sell it, so he fucked the car up and is asking high blue book so the car will never sell.


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 02:58 AM~19672020
> *What do you consider a finished/complete paint job? Meaning, would I need to do some additional color sanding after you finish my paint job? Would I need to fix a few dents? Gashes? Or any other bullshit on the car if you did all the body work and paint?
> 
> My understanding and opinion of a "finished paint job" means it needs nothing at all. Maybe at worst a little extra color sanding here or there but just minor areas that might of been missed. I usually don't give a shit about anyones opinion but since this is a "Paint & Body" thread, I'd like to hear your opinion if you consider yourself a painter. I recently bought a newly built Lowrider from a painter that in his words was "Turntable show quality" as far as the paint job alone. All the pictures looked great. He color sanded it and everything. I finally get the car and it has gashes in the paint, dents in the rear, massive amounts of Orange peel on the top, about 80% Orange peel on the rest of the car, dull areas, quarter panel has overspray of a different color, bondo filled in where the trunk lock goes, the list goes on....... Now keep in mind the car wasn't sold as a complete car. It still needs engine work etc but the Paint and body was suppose to be on point AAA quality and was the main selling point and reason for buying this car in particular.
> *





\Flat out - you shoudl have inspected the car yourself & brought along a professional or someone who knows his shit when it came to overlooking it prior to buying ...... Thats the bottom line 

Sucks that you didnt get what you expected but, pics never do justice ....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 19 2011, 06:32 PM~19911928
> *That corvette was paid off. He's going through a divorce and he must sell it, so he fucked the car up and is asking high blue book so the car will never sell.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ex-wife must be nice...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

fuck that i woulda taken that corvette to a closed track and taught a 16 year old how to drive... ambulance on standby... have some fun


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

macs rep


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 21 2011, 04:40 AM~19921828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 05:05 AM~19923572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

YOU ALL ARE A BUNCH OF HATERZ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

cant believe they closed his thread. hes finished on layitlow. he deleted his screen name too... oh well least we ran him off this site, dont need people like that on layitlow.... whos the cry baby now! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 22 2011, 01:31 PM~19933459
> *cant believe they closed his thread. hes finished on layitlow. he deleted his screen name too... oh well least we ran him off this site, dont need people like that on layitlow.... whos the cry baby now! :cheesy:
> *


I LAUGHED AT THAT SHIT TODAY... I THINK HIM PULLING THE PLUG ON HIS THREAD WAS FUNNIER THAN ALL THE GRIF, AND JOKES THAT EVERYONE CRACKED... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND YOUR RIGHT... FOOLS LIKE THAT ARE BETTER OFF BEING DELETED OUT OF ANY SITE...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 22 2011, 02:31 PM~19933459
> *cant believe they closed his thread. hes finished on layitlow. he deleted his screen name too... oh well least we ran him off this site, dont need people like that on layitlow.... whos the cry baby now! :cheesy:
> *


Seriously closed????
What a bitch! :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Can still post links to the shitty work....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=505516&st=4440


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Feb 22 2011, 09:11 PM~19937485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: MAN ALL THAT ATTITUDE AND HE COULDN'T HANG WITH THE JOKES... THAT WAS TOO FUNNY FOR THIS SISTA... YOU ALL HAD ME ROLLING ON THAT THREAD... NOW WHAT AM I GONNA LAUGH AT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19878843
> *Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the paint gun when you got some paint rollers laying around :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 01:36 PM~19910380
> *spray in bedliner??????????
> *


:rimshot:
:ugh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19937559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: MAN ALL THAT ATTITUDE AND HE COULDN'T HANG WITH THE JOKES... THAT WAS TOO FUNNY FOR THIS SISTA... YOU ALL HAD ME ROLLING ON THAT THREAD... NOW WHAT AM I GONNA LAUGH AT???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


think the dancing Pakistani was too much for him. gotta remember to use that one more often


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

In the end having a good laugh, which I had several times in this thread is not gonna help the homie out that bought that 64.
I can only be glad knowing my car is not gonna be painted by a fuck up when it's ready for paint. :happysad:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 09:44 PM~19878843
> *Seen this in another topic, reminded me of this topic...
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha

Yall got the dudes real name and shop location?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

that turd was circling the bowl for a while, it finally went down thank god... we can put away the pooper scooper for now.... till the next episode :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 30 2011, 12:22 AM~19731745
> *on a side note-----structural work too, i saw that mustang yall had up on the jig DAMN thats skills. some shops scared of shit like that.... here in australia they passed a new law in the state NSW (new south wales, where sydney is) this october is the end of repairable write off cars being sold private or at auction. (they crash tested a fixed corolla with rags stuffed in the airbags) theres too many cars going back on the road with structural work thats not roadworthy or safe for a second collision. there gonna be marked as stat write offs which means parts car only never to be reregistered. all the work will be done by qualified repairers through insurance like the mustang job you guys did... there planning to carry it on to the rest of australia as well....
> *




it's about damn time


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you need to start all over 

get a mil gauge on there and read panels of the car I bet he has over 12 mils or more on every panel


mils is not the only problem, that orange peel is bad if you try to sand it down you could risk sanding through the flake and then your screwed because the flake will turn silver

and those door gaps are just terrible :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

also another reason you should strip EVERYTHING off.......


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Feb 19 2011, 04:39 PM~19910398
> *it WILL buff out    lol :biggrin:
> *


haha, wetsanding with 24!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

macgruber i mean macgyver


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL!! Damn you guys ran him off of here. You guys are a bunch of haters lol... Shows you how stupid he is making himself out to be the victim here. He's a f'en clown and deserves to get clowned! That's the reputation you gave yourself you dumbass!! Aside from ripping me off, allowing a car to come out of your hands the way you did shows how much "Integrity" you have! If you don't know what that means, look it up in the dictionary, "Integrity". What F'en professional would let a car out of his shop like that!?!?! You a straight CLOWN! Just like you had the air bags hooked up with a f'en extension cord! Straight clown! You could of been a man, stepped up and made things right. Instead you showed everyone how much of a coward you are! You could still make things right but we all know you won't kuz it aint worth your rep, a rep aint nothing to you kuz ur word don't have any value to you. You can't expect to rip someone off and NOT have the reputation follow you. You clowned yourself! 


A lot of people called me about this and offered their services, help etc and it just goes to show that there are lot of good people around here, not just shady ass ones like Mac. Some of these people were your friends too Mac, thats how lame you are!

The paint is gonna be stripped down to metal. Re-blocked and corrected the right way. None of this Mickey Mouse Mac shit! Im thinking about going with a Red or Candy Red for the paint job. Every inch of the car has been gone over, powder coated, redone, new parts, new trim, etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

<span style='font-family:Impact'>Integrity is a concept of consistency of actions, values, methods, measures, principles, expectations, and outcomes. In ethics, integrity is regarded as the honesty and truthfulness of one's actions. Integrity can be regarded as the opposite of hypocrisy.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 23 2011, 01:51 PM~19942167
> *LOL!! Damn you guys ran him off of here. You guys are a bunch of haters lol... Shows you how stupid he is making himself out to be the victim here. He's a f'en clown and deserves to get clowned! That's the reputation you gave yourself you dumbass!! Aside from ripping me off, allowing a car to come out of your hands the way you did shows how much "Integrity" you have! If you don't know what that means, look it up in the dictionary, "Integrity". What F'en professional would let a car out of his shop like that!?!?! You a straight CLOWN! Just like you had the air bags hooked up with a f'en extension cord! Straight clown! You could of been a man, stepped up and made things right. Instead you showed everyone how much of a coward you are! You could still make things right but we all know you won't kuz it aint worth your rep, a rep aint nothing to you kuz ur word don't have any value to you. You can't expect to rip someone off and NOT have the reputation follow you. You clowned yourself!
> A lot of people called me about this and offered their services, help etc and it just goes to show that there are lot of good people around here, not just shady ass ones like Mac. Some of these people were your friends too Mac, thats how lame you are!
> 
> ...


Hey Bro. Glad to hear you are taking that shit all the way back down sad for the pockets, but at least you know once you are done doing it the right way, you will have a ride you can enjoy for many years to come... Good Luck on the Build and Keep us Posted...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

GONNA LOOK FOR ANOTHER HARDTOP WHEN I GET TO AZ AND MICKEY MOUSE IT OUT


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 23 2011, 01:51 PM~19942167
> *LOL!! Damn you guys ran him off of here. You guys are a bunch of haters lol... Shows you how stupid he is making himself out to be the victim here. He's a f'en clown and deserves to get clowned! That's the reputation you gave yourself you dumbass!! Aside from ripping me off, allowing a car to come out of your hands the way you did shows how much "Integrity" you have! If you don't know what that means, look it up in the dictionary, "Integrity". What F'en professional would let a car out of his shop like that!?!?! You a straight CLOWN! Just like you had the air bags hooked up with a f'en extension cord! Straight clown! You could of been a man, stepped up and made things right. Instead you showed everyone how much of a coward you are! You could still make things right but we all know you won't kuz it aint worth your rep, a rep aint nothing to you kuz ur word don't have any value to you. You can't expect to rip someone off and NOT have the reputation follow you. You clowned yourself!
> A lot of people called me about this and offered their services, help etc and it just goes to show that there are lot of good people around here, not just shady ass ones like Mac. Some of these people were your friends too Mac, thats how lame you are!
> 
> ...


post pics when you get some. just not with a cell phone.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 23 2011, 02:51 PM~19942167
> *LOL!! Damn you guys ran him off of here. You guys are a bunch of haters lol... Shows you how stupid he is making himself out to be the victim here. He's a f'en clown and deserves to get clowned! That's the reputation you gave yourself you dumbass!! Aside from ripping me off, allowing a car to come out of your hands the way you did shows how much "Integrity" you have! If you don't know what that means, look it up in the dictionary, "Integrity". What F'en professional would let a car out of his shop like that!?!?! You a straight CLOWN! Just like you had the air bags hooked up with a f'en extension cord! Straight clown! You could of been a man, stepped up and made things right. Instead you showed everyone how much of a coward you are! You could still make things right but we all know you won't kuz it aint worth your rep, a rep aint nothing to you kuz ur word don't have any value to you. You can't expect to rip someone off and NOT have the reputation follow you. You clowned yourself!
> A lot of people called me about this and offered their services, help etc and it just goes to show that there are lot of good people around here, not just shady ass ones like Mac. Some of these people were your friends too Mac, thats how lame you are!
> 
> ...


Good to hear,some guys would get discouraged and give up on it,make a build thread,I'm sure alot of guys would like to see this build.


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 23 2011, 01:27 AM~19938653
> *think the dancing Pakistani was too much for him. gotta remember to use that one more often
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE GREATEST!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U ran him off with lil man dance


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

So I talked to Mac on the phone today. He apologized for this whole mess he caused. He says after thinking about everything now that he's all moved in, he's gonna be refunding some money back to me shortly. He's also offering to send me some paint, supplies etc for my new paint job. This is all I ever wanted, a fair deal. I accepted his apology so Im not gonna hold any grudges towards him. I will let him make things right with me and move on. I will keep you guys posted. I appreciate all the support and advice you guys gave me. I also wanna say thanks to those that offered their services, Chawps (AZ) and Ruben (Goodtimes So Cal) thanks for reaching out to me and offering your help. I will keep you guys posted on the progress for my new ride "BMF".


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

damm thats tight man hopefully everything works out homie :x:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Feb 23 2011, 06:49 PM~19944386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL THAT'S ALL MAC HAD TO DO... INSTEAD OF TRYING TO ACT LIKE THE OFFENDED ONE, I THINK HIS ATTITUDE TOWARDS THIS WHOLE DILEMA WAS WHAT GOT EVERYONE AGAINST HIM... INSTEAD OF A MY BAD IT WAS A F YOU, AND THAT I THINK IS WHAT DIDN'T SET RIGHT WITH NO ONE... CONGRATS ON BEING A STAND UP GUY, AND QUICK TO FORGIVE... NOT MANY OF YOU MEN OUT THERE BRO... YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT MAKING A BUILD THREAD... WELL GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 24 2011, 02:48 PM~19946328
> *So I talked to Mac on the phone today. He apologized for this whole mess he caused. He says after thinking about everything now that he's all moved in, he's gonna be refunding some money back to me shortly. He's also offering to send me some paint, supplies etc for my new paint job. This is all I ever wanted, a fair deal. I accepted his apology so Im not gonna hold any grudges towards him. I will let him make things right with me and move on. I will keep you guys posted. I appreciate all the support and advice you guys gave me. I also wanna say thanks to those that offered their services, Chawps (AZ) and Ruben (Goodtimes So Cal) thanks for reaching out to me and offering your help. I will keep you guys posted on the progress for my new ride "BMF".
> *


thats great news homie. i pulled out all the stops on his thread for you, made it a little side project of mine. when we were finished it was bloated covered in maggots. i think mac realizes that if he ever wants to come back to this site hes gotta man up. i hope it all works out from here on. keep us posted. give that abortion CPR and bring it back fat and healthy.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO WHERE IN AZ HE AT ??? ANYONE KNOW?????? :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Feb 24 2011, 05:06 PM~19947461
> *SO WHERE IN AZ HE AT ??? ANYONE KNOW?????? :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been keeping am eye on this topic and what that guy did wasn't right at all even after he's trying to make it right what he did is done. Good thing he's refunding some money. He may think he came up 15gs but in the long run that's nothing to all the money he will be losing. He burned himself over 15gs which its nothing worth to getting burned the way he did. Its a lot of money to lose but not enough to get burned for life how this guy did. No one is going to trust him. Glad to hear he's helping you


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Feb 24 2011, 12:46 AM~19947645
> *I've been keeping am eye on this topic and what that guy did wasn't right at all even after he's trying to make it right what he did is done. Good thing he's refunding some money. He may think he came up 15gs but in the long run that's nothing to all the money he will be losing. He burned himself over 15gs which its nothing worth to getting burned the way he did. Its a lot of money to lose but not enough to get burned for life how this guy did. No one is going to trust him. Glad to hear he's helping you
> *


x64


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 AM~19947461
> *SO WHERE IN AZ HE AT ??? ANYONE KNOW?????? :wow:
> *




Westside


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 23 2011, 10:48 PM~19946328
> *So I talked to Mac on the phone today. He apologized for this whole mess he caused. He says after thinking about everything now that he's all moved in, he's gonna be refunding some money back to me shortly. He's also offering to send me some paint, supplies etc for my new paint job. This is all I ever wanted, a fair deal. I accepted his apology so Im not gonna hold any grudges towards him. I will let him make things right with me and move on. I will keep you guys posted. I appreciate all the support and advice you guys gave me. I also wanna say thanks to those that offered their services, Chawps (AZ) and Ruben (Goodtimes So Cal) thanks for reaching out to me and offering your help. I will keep you guys posted on the progress for my new ride "BMF".
> *


Good to hear,if that makes you happy,then mission accomplished with a little bit of help from the lil'er's.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 23 2011, 11:31 PM~19947279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO I SEE HES BACK ON LAY IT LOW, DANG I WOULDNT TAKE MY RIDES TO HIM. HE MIGHT DO A "GOOD" JOB BUT AFTER ALL THIS NOT CONFY


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Good to hear!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 AM~19947461
> *SO WHERE IN AZ HE AT ??? ANYONE KNOW?????? :wow:
> *


 :yes: I know where he's at!


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 23 2011, 10:53 PM~19946395
> *damm thats tight man hopefully everything works out homie :x:
> *


And thanks to everyone else that I didn't include here. Keep a look out for "BMF". Im gonna have my boy Mackey (New Builder/Painter) take some flicks.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

KEEP US POSTED... :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

another mac for the same car :wow: :wow: :wow: 
rename the car to "Makaveli" lol :biggrin: G/L homie


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear everything worked out in the end. Just a small tip if you decide to take it down to bare metal. Media/sandblast the whole body so you can see what's really going on. Otherwise problems might pop up in a few years.
I did the same with my 65 and it was worth the money.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Feb 24 2011, 08:06 AM~19947461
> *SO WHERE IN AZ HE AT ??? ANYONE KNOW?????? :wow:
> *



I think it was Phoenix......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 24 2011, 05:48 AM~19946328
> *So I talked to Mac on the phone today. He apologized for this whole mess he caused. He says after thinking about everything now that he's all moved in, he's gonna be refunding some money back to me shortly. He's also offering to send me some paint, supplies etc for my new paint job. This is all I ever wanted, a fair deal. I accepted his apology so Im not gonna hold any grudges towards him. I will let him make things right with me and move on. I will keep you guys posted. I appreciate all the support and advice you guys gave me. I also wanna say thanks to those that offered their services, Chawps (AZ) and Ruben (Goodtimes So Cal) thanks for reaching out to me and offering your help. I will keep you guys posted on the progress for my new ride "BMF".
> *




keep us posted on this at least he is trying to make it right kinda I guess.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 26 2011, 10:22 PM~19969859
> *keep us posted on this at least he is trying to make it right kinda I guess.....
> *


x70 THE POWER OF THE INTERNET IS WITH YOU SKYWALKER lol good luck on your build


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL you guys are cracken me up over here.. I can definitely feel the power of the LIL's! I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 27 2011, 02:11 AM~19970871
> *LOL you guys are cracken me up over here.. I can definitely feel the power of the LIL's! I will keep you guys posted.
> *



X2 GOODLUCK ON UR NEW JOURNEY WITH UR RIDE,


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hell yea good luck man


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Whats good Fellas and ladys! Its been a min since I been on here. Busy working on some other projects of mine. Im getting ready to get back on this 64. Last time I talked to Mac he apologized and said he would be sending me $500 and some paint supplies kuz he felt bad about the whole situation. He asked if I could give him some time to get on his feet since his move to AZ. Im a cool dude so I said coo I'll give u some time. Its been a few months at the very least since that conversation so I thought I'd give him a call last week and what do you know!? His number has been changed :0 Now Im not saying for sure he's dodging me but I did send him an email also and still havent heard back so now Im like WTF??? If anyone on here knows how to contact him please tell him to call or email me please. Just need to get a hold of him to get a payment and the paint supplies he said he was gonna send. I don't see him bein the kind of dude to try n fall off the map for $500 but I could be wrong :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 PM~20377638
> *Whats good Fellas and ladys! Its been a min since I been on here. Busy working on some other projects of mine. Im getting ready to get back on this 64. Last time I talked to Mac he apologized and said he would be sending me $500 and some paint supplies kuz he felt bad about the whole situation. He asked if I could give him some time to get on his feet since his move to AZ. Im a cool dude so I said coo I'll give u some time. Its been a few months at the very least since that conversation so I thought I'd give him a call last week and what do you know!? His number has been changed  :0 Now Im not saying for sure he's dodging me but I did send him an email also and still havent heard back so now Im like WTF??? If anyone on here knows how to contact him please tell him to call or email me please. Just need to get a hold of him to get a payment and the paint supplies he said he was gonna send. I don't see him bein the kind of dude to try n fall off the map for $500 but I could be wrong :wow:
> *


WHY AM I NOT SURPRIZED??? GOOD LUCK SKYWALKER... MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU... DON'T HOLD YOUR BREATHE THOUGH...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i was just gettin ready to dig up this thread or pm you see what happening... kinda reminds me of this story i was hearing about this australian dude who bought a 64 rag in the states. he had a small hole in wall shop doing the work on it, full wrapped frame the works. then when he went to settle the rest of the bill and take the car for couple grand left, he found the shop empty and his car gone... lot of this type of shit going on since the economy tanked... had a feeling in the end mac's spine was gonna be made of jelly...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Got an email back from Mac saying he lost all his contacts etc. Says hes gonna send me the money next Friday. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@May 2 2011, 10:59 AM~20461143
> *Got an email back from Mac saying he lost all his contacts etc. Says hes gonna send me the money next Friday. Keep you guys posted.
> *


mac...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Check out this email I just got from Macgyver. Some people are just born losers.

[email protected]

"i seen all the bullshit you were talking on lay it low, your crazy dude.. i dont give a shit if you repaint the car or burn it to the ground, its yours... aint no one gonna talk shit about me and then think im gonna send you money back... you shoulda took a different approach and not this shit talking on the lay it low"


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i hope this dude gets hit by a natural disaster... its people like him is why god flooded the earth in the bible...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@May 21 2011, 02:46 AM~20597938
> *Check out this email I just got from Macgyver. Some people are just born losers.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


WTF??????
This clown have the skitzo?Didn't he already say he was refunding some $$$?????
Time to blow this up again! 
Who's got the pix of that butchered body and paint,this shits gonna get pinned!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i hope it turns into a full feature magazine car... called "fuck macgyver"


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 21 2011, 08:08 AM~20598347
> *i hope it turns into a full feature magazine car... called "fuck macgyver"
> *


 :0 :roflmao: x2!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 21 2011, 02:45 PM~20598273
> *WTF??????
> This clown have the skitzo?Didn't he already say he was refunding some $$$?????
> Time to blow this up again!
> ...



x1000 I wanna see this..........


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn! Dude got punked off here. Not that it is right, but other dude was asking to get ripped off. How do you buy a car without SEEING IT! based off CELL PHONE PIC'S! and a bunch of promises from some guy you don't KNOW! Kill this topic, as you guys have been beating a dead horse for months. Chaulk it up to the game and get over getting your ass handed to you. I'm on your side, but its over at this point, I cant beleive you guys are still dragging this topic on. I feel for you SKYWALKER. Perhaps the force will be with you on your next venture.......


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

letting it die might leave an opening for this dude to come back to LIL. fuck that, keep the wound wide open let the maggots breed... :fuq: if it keeps just one dude from giving this ****** work than we did our job


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 09:58 AM~19672020
> *What do you consider a finished/complete paint job? Meaning, would I need to do some additional color sanding after you finish my paint job? Would I need to fix a few dents? Gashes? Or any other bullshit on the car if you did all the body work and paint?
> 
> My understanding and opinion of a "finished paint job" means it needs nothing at all. Maybe at worst a little extra color sanding here or there but just minor areas that might of been missed. I usually don't give a shit about anyones opinion but since this is a "Paint & Body" thread, I'd like to hear your opinion if you consider yourself a painter. I recently bought a newly built Lowrider from a painter that in his words was "Turntable show quality" as far as the paint job alone. All the pictures looked great. He color sanded it and everything. I finally get the car and it has gashes in the paint, dents in the rear, massive amounts of Orange peel on the top, about 80% Orange peel on the rest of the car, dull areas, quarter panel has overspray of a different color, bondo filled in where the trunk lock goes, the list goes on....... Now keep in mind the car wasn't sold as a complete car. It still needs engine work etc but the Paint and body was suppose to be on point AAA quality and was the main selling point and reason for buying this car in particular.
> *




this needs NO explaining you got screwed and I would be pissed too......I would make his life hell


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 23 2011, 03:43 AM~20608645
> *letting it die might leave an opening for this dude to come back to LIL. fuck that, keep the wound wide open let the maggots breed...  :fuq: if it keeps just one dude from giving this ****** work than we did our job
> *


^^^^THIS^^^^
TTT


----------



## ssconnect (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 21 2011, 05:27 AM~20598119
> *i hope this dude gets hit by a natural disaster... its people like him is why god flooded the earth in the bible...
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 23 2011, 03:43 AM~20608645
> *letting it die might leave an opening for this dude to come back to LIL. fuck that, keep the wound wide open let the maggots breed...  :fuq: if it keeps just one dude from giving this ****** work than we did our job
> *


Thats what Im saying homie! This piece of shit low life mtherfuker needs to be put on blast and stay on blast so everyone knows about this scammer/painter. You cant fuk someone over like this and expect to grow your biz over the internet. This is what online forums should be about, info references etc. Bottom line, he's a bitch! I guess after fukin me over he expected me to sit quietly and not say shit about it. This guy clearly never learned anything from a good beat down! He can keep his chicken shit $500 kuz its not like that was gonna do anything for me anyway, it was more about principle but he obviously missed that lesson in class growing up! Keep this shit at the top and cross post wherever you think it may apply. Thanks for all the support on here, you guys remind me that good peeps still do exist and in the Lowriding community good peeps should be mandatory! Car is basically gonna be a frame off re-painted, blocked and gone through every nut n bolt. I'll keep u guys posted. Gracias!


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wow that's far from a turntable show quality paint job

the ENTIRE car needs to be repainted 

just send him a message on facebook....

http://www.facebook.com/people/Macgyvers-Kustoms/1130051242

he also HAD a myspace but I won't post that....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

yyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy now we can blow up facebook!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 27 2011, 04:08 PM~20641938
> *yyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy now we can blow up facebook!
> *


hes my buddy as of yesterday :wow: im fina ask him for some advice on getting paid! :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@May 25 2011, 12:46 AM~20623941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 23 2011, 02:43 AM~20608645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU A FOO COMPA... BUT SERIOUSLY, KEEP BUMPING THIS THREAD, SAD, HOW A RIP OFF ARTIST, CAN GET PAID FOR HALF ASS WAIT A MIN, HALF ASS IS EVEN TO GOOD TO DESCRIBE THE WORKMANSHIP ON THAT RIDE... :uh: BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... I AM WITH RYDER... CAN'T LET PEOPLE FORGET THEIR ARE SHARKS IN THESE WATERS...  BESIDES THIS IS A GOOD LESSON ON BUYER BEWARE, DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND IF YOU MAKING A PURCHASE EITHER CHECK OUT THE RIDE OR HAVE SOMEONE CLOSE TO YOU CHECK IT OUT FOR YOU... :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 28 2011, 10:35 AM~20643141
> *YOU A FOO COMPA... BUT SERIOUSLY, KEEP BUMPING THIS THREAD, SAD, HOW A RIP OFF ARTIST, CAN GET PAID FOR HALF ASS WAIT A MIN, HALF ASS IS EVEN TO GOOD TO DESCRIBE THE WORKMANSHIP ON THAT RIDE...  :uh:  BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... I AM WITH RYDER... CAN'T LET PEOPLE FORGET THEIR ARE SHARKS IN THESE WATERS...  BESIDES THIS IS A GOOD LESSON ON BUYER BEWARE, DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND IF YOU MAKING A PURCHASE EITHER CHECK OUT THE RIDE OR HAVE SOMEONE CLOSE TO YOU CHECK IT OUT FOR YOU... :happysad:
> *


right on liz. also LIL is a testament to how awesome america really is. im kinda missing it a LIL. <---- little play on words there.... this is another site im on, look at the type of shit we gotta put up with here. theres a fuckkin bullshit nanny operation behind everything here getting under my skin... we all need to count our blessings that a site like LIL can exist...

commodore fourms


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/2636707921.html


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/2636707921.html
> View attachment 373063
> View attachment 373064
> View attachment 373065


:loco:some nerve!:|


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

This fool must be needing work, but fucked himself 

someone already fixed his posting 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2637659872.html


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN THAT SUCKS WITH 15 GS U COULD REBUILD A NEW AND CUSTOM RIDE


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

Skywalker said:


> Damn homie, that ain't what I wanna hear... :uh: Anyone located in Cali that can get down on some paint???


check out the green impala on my page i just fix ed up it looked like your..


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

Skywalker said:


> Check out this email I just got from Macgyver. Some people are just born losers.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> "i seen all the bullshit you were talking on lay it low, your crazy dude.. i dont give a shit if you repaint the car or burn it to the ground, its yours... aint no one gonna talk shit about me and then think im gonna send you money back... you shoulda took a different approach and not this shit talking on the lay it low"


He was just looking for a reason....that's some straight garbage. Ive had a mf(eggzcustomfab) fall right off the MF planet over $400 bucks..... It just speaks on his integrity period. When you've got a car taped off cleaned up and lit up to shoot....all those flaws would be staring right back @ you. Thats just pure 100% laziness.....which is all good if @ the end of the day you explain the flaws...those are flaws you would expect to see from garage painters who wouldnt know a good paint gun from a good paintball gun. The fact of the matter is dude HAD TO FUCKING KNOW ABOUT ALL THOSE FLAWS. period.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

And there is NO "FIXING" a chip, or a bondo chunk...especially not w candy...maybe some single stage you could fog some on..... and when you have a chip or scratch THE WHOLE PANEL is compromised...... dude is wrong for that. He knew about that shit....was just hoping he wasnt dealing with a particular buyer.... that a big gamble to take..especially over 15k.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

I sell u my 62 for 15gs and u dont have to mothing to it bro


----------



## dstrbd1 (Jan 9, 2013)

bumping this for my homie so no one else get done by this punk !!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck I feel bad for you bro. I got fucked 1500$ on here by Matt Lugo... its crazy how they fuck people over and get offended and post the truth not shit!! If they would just do shit right the first time there would not be no problems. And more amazing when they try and run a buisness like that. I don't see my self fucking someone like that shit if I can't send parts for some reason cause life's a bitch sometimes I would send money back like I have done before. I just sucks when you take a man word seriously and another's don't. Good luck and hope you have a clean ride after all said and done.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you like any of the paint that's on there?????



If so - give me a call - i have some ideas that might work for you....



You can still do something with it- don't loose hope.... I just did a car that turned into a nightmare from what was supposed to be a 400 cut an shoot to a all out way trying to fix the bullshit prep work underlying ALL of the existing paint....!!!!!!!

It was bullshit but i worked it out and even the door jams turned out to be far superior to what it used to be......... Pm me immediately


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BlueBerry said:


> Do you like any of the paint that's on there?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.....anyone bother to check the first post is over two years ago.........


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Uh.....anyone bother to check the first post is over two years ago.........



i was sleeping... what ever happened to that 64 abortion mclier sold to the dude from LA? did he build it?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Uh.....anyone bother to check the first post is over two years ago.........




uuugh ,,, nobody looked... just chimed in........ who knows if car is still out there - it can be fixed.... i can blend candies just fine


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BlueBerry said:


> uuugh ,,, nobody looked... just chimed in........ who knows if car is still out there - it can be fixed.... i can blend candies just fine


Blending the exsisting paint would be a waste of time and money based on the bodywork and proper prep required,if it looks bad in the pix it had to be 10x worse up close.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------

